# Fatal incident involving TweenieRob and another car.



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

All,

Last night, during our AGM GTROC dinner, we were recipients to some tragic news.

As most of you will no doubt have already heard, two of our forum members were involved in an accident that took the lives of two people.

From what we've understood and news reports we've read, Harry (Lamb) was driving a car in which Rob was a passenger. In circumstances as yet unknown, a head on collision with another oncoming car (Vauxhall Corsa) tragically took the life of the female driver of the Corsa, together with that of Rob's.

Harry is currently in hospital in a serious, but stable, condition.

From BBC news reports, there are allegedly 4 cars involved, the situation regarding the others is as yet unknown.

We closed the forum simply to stem the growth of any speculation as a result of the many unknown facts at the time. To respect the families and those close to the deceased, we felt it necessary to obtain all facts before reopening this forum.

As these facts are now emerging, we must stress that any continued speculation relating to this incident will be deleted immediately. As is natural with all such incidents, a formal police investigation is no doubt underway - your sensitivity and discretion is called upon. We must also respect that this is a difficult and trying time for the families and friends of those concerned - no doubt they are also privy to any information posted here.

Meanwhile, on behalf of the GTR Register and the GTR Owners Club, we'd like to pass on our sincere condolences to the family of both the 38 year old woman and our respected forum member, Rob.

We also wish a speedy recovery to Lamb and any others that were closely involved.

To finish off, please contact me via PM with any factual information that may assist us in understanding the unfolding of events so we may ensure a true understanding of the incident.

More information can be found here:

BBC NEWS | England | Essex | Two people die in four-car crash

I will update this thread as I learn more. I am sure John Fuggles will also make a public statement on this when he arrives home from the AGM.

Kind Regards and Best Wishes,

Cem K
GTR Register
GTR Owners Club


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Terrible news. Met Rob only the once but he came accross as a very nice bloke.

Condolences to his family.

TT


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Terrible news, thoughts are with all persons involved.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

RIP Rob,well be missed by many people,i'm still in shock over it all 

Hope Harry makes a full recovery


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

I was very shocked to learn of this news this morning via several friends status posts on Facebook. RIP Rob.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

was at tr racing friday, shook Tweenies and Harrys hand, so so sorry. :sadwavey:
goodbye mate......


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

RIP my dear friend


Smokey


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

the loss of Rob is very upsetting

ive spoken to Rob a few times especially over the last month regarding a project, and i must say what a helpful individual he was

i am sure he has gone to a better place, and my condolences go out to his family and sincere friends

i was deeply shocked and upset by this news even though i had only spoken to rob and not met the genius

i hope Harry has a speedy recovery and everything works out for him and his family

i am sure Justin is in severe shock as are those that were much closer to Rob than i was

i hope everythings works out for the best and its a shame we never got the project going

RIP Rob

and get well soon Harry


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I was shocked when I read the announcement. My condolences to all involved!

Marc


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Still lost for words.

Rest in peace Rob. You will be dearly missed.
Thoughts go out to friends and family and hope Harry will be on the mend soon.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Condolences to all involved.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Terrible news. My condolences go out to the families of all who were invoved.


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Still in shock...

RIP Rob, you'll be sincerly missed. 

Get well soon Lamb, 

my condolences to Justin and the family, my thoughts are with you.

Alkesh


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Shocking news. Condolences to all those involved.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

R.I.P Tweenierob  So sad when these things happen.

Hope Harry gets well soon!


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Our thoughts are with Rob and Harry's family.

Red R Racing


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Rest in peace Rob. You will be dearly missed.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cem,

Sorry I had to call you last night at the AGM and break the tragic news I'd heard from Mick.

R.I.P Rob.... Very, very sad indeed, and best wishes go out to Harry who I hope recovers as quickly as possible.


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

Gutted, A terrible waste of a life.

RIP Rob.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I am still left without words at this most tragic news..

My thoughts during this testing time go out to the families and loved ones of both Rob and the lady who sadly are no longer.

May they rest in peace..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

really sad news, heard this early last night 

terrible


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

R.I.P rob so sad to hear this news, Condolences to all involved.

get well soon Lamb.

Amar


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Bye Bye To the best mate I have ever had.

I will never ever forget you.










Sleep well big fella.

Your man Mick.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

RIP


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I am totally devastated,Rob made my gtr experience awesome.I saw him on friday when i took my car to TR,and he was as enthusiastic as ever.
My deepest sympathy to his family and close freinds.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

A tragic day.
R.I.P Rob,condolences to the families and friends of all involved.
Wishing Harry a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Awful news 

RIP


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Such sad news! 

I've spoken with them both on several occasions recently. Such lovely and honest gents.

RIP Rob and condolences to his family and friends.

I wish you a speed recovery Harry!

Sean


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Shocking is not the word, Cant belive this has happened to a legend. Rob was a magic man to be around, All the crew at TrRacing, rob, Harry, Justin. always there to help. 
My thought's to his family, fight it harry,, 
RIP tweenie xx


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Bye Bye To the best mate I have ever had.
> 
> I will never ever forget you.
> 
> ...


Aww Mick...what a wonderful picture!! I know how close you were to Rob...

My thoughts are with all the family's of this very very sad tragic day. Prayers for Lamb...pull through mate!! 

Speechless

xx


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

R.I.P rob and a speedy recovery to harry... and my condolences to the familly of rob....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

So sorry Mick.
RIP


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

OMG, i cant believe this news, i've just logged on, tragic waste of life, i didnt know tweenie but respected him because of his work, hope harry gets well soon, my thoughts are with all the families involved, RIP rob and the other woman.:sadwavey::sadwavey:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't even know what to write.
Have been thinking about it all night and i can only add my sincere condolencies to all involved and wish Harry a speedy recovery.
A great man. A most accomodating, enthusiastic guy...A sad loss to the GT-R world and personal friends.:sadwavey:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Simply lost for words 


goodbye to someone I was priveledged to call a friend


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

R.I.P TWEENIE ROB.



iv met this man once when over in northern ireland. but such a nice fella so down to earth and had time to speak to everyone!! even when i had rang him for his advice gave me it straight up no bull shit!!! he loved his work and took great pride in it, so sad he had enormous talent!

my thoughts and deepest condolences go out to his parter, kids, general family and close friends Mick especially i know you's were inseprable!!

Harry speedy recovery mate. 

GTR world wont be the same

Gavin


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

So so sad. I still am struggling to believe it.... one of the nicest blokes you could meet.

His poor family.

tragic

RIP Rob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

r.i.p mate! i still can't belive this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

im utterly devistered beyond words, im so sad. he shouldn't have died, he was so young, he had so much to offer, he was just where he wanted to be in life now. he was the nicest guy you could wish to meet

in robs words 'i like your style'


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Such a shame, top geezer. Dragged himself out of bed when he had tonsilitus and could barely speak just to map my car as he knew that I'd travelled up from the Isle of Wight.

He will be sadly missed by all who knew him.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> im utterly devistered beyond words, im so sad. he shouldn't have died, he was so young, he had so much to offer, he was just where he wanted to be in life now. he was the nicest guy you could wish to meet
> 
> in robs words 'i like your style'


Aww sweetie....your words are right on the button and felt by everyone who was very fortunate enough to have met him...

x


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Going be sadly missed !!!!!!!!!
Was only ever a phone call away,helped me out so many times.
Top bloke , 
R.I.P Mate.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Condolencies to the family and friend of both families who have lost out in this tragic accident and hope for the speedy recovery of those injured.Trully shocking news.


----------



## RB26NL (Sep 8, 2008)

Rest in Piece Rob


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

R.I.P rob and a speedy recovery to harry so so sorry to hear about this upsetting news 

Rob will truly be missed


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Rob, rest in Peace fella.
Harry get well soon mate you have all my luck.
bob


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

a tragedy yet again sad news condolences to all involved and all who knew him


----------



## johangtr (Nov 6, 2005)

really don't know what to say, we are really going to miss you!

R.I.P mate


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

Only down at TR Racing last Thursday...RIP Rob and and wishing you a speedy recovery Harry.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Terrible news! Rest In Peace Rob. And my deepest condolences To Rob's and the girl's familys and friends.
I also wish a speedy recovery to Harry. I hope you gets well soon.



Terje.


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

Cant believe you've gone Tweenierob, my thoughts are with your family. RIP


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Cant add anything to this. so sorry 

RIP folks


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nicest guy i've ever met/talked to and never likely to find another one like him.

He really loved what he done and it shone out of him. It was like everyone was his best friend. He had time for anyone and everyone.

Take it easy big guy.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP

Never met the guy but feels like our big "family" lost a loved one.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Condolences to all involved.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

R.I.P Rob i only met you once but knew straight away you were one of lifes good guys . (shocked)


Harry please get well soon .


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Cant Believe it 
i saw this
then i saw the message on the forum, 
RIP Rob you will be missed


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Rob. Diamond bloke & 1 of a kind.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

RIP Rob. Lucky enough to meet the man, top lad, enough said.
Hoping quick recovery to Harry


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Such terrible news and my heart and thoughts go out especially to all the loved ones involved. Harry, I wish you a swift recovery and realise how hard this will be for you.

None of the events will be the same without Rob, my last conversation with him was lining up for scrutineering at the Jap show a couple of weeks ago. He was always happy, always took time to say hi. I was never a customer of Rob's but as I got to know him little by little at the various events I realised how genuine, kind and giving he was and I had such a lot of respect for him and his work. 

Rob's absence will leave such a massive gap in the Skyline scene and we may never see his like again. God bless.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

im speechless 
so so so sad 

R I P

Barrie and all @ DCY , thoughts go out to all familiys concerned


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

paul creed said:


> I don't even know what to write.
> Have been thinking about it all night and i can only add my sincere condolences to all involved and wish Harry a speedy recovery.


Same here & despite a quiet drive back from the AGM I still can't ... I knew him better than some & less than most, but he was a mate & I still can't believe he's gone ...

Sleep well fella ...


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Tragic news......my sincere condolences to robs family and his friends.

I wish Harry a healthy and speedy recovery. 

RIP Rob and the other lady who passed away.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

rip rob!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I cannot believe this has happened  Rob was a legend, but most of all he was a top bloke and great to be around.
The first time I met Rob was at Shakespeare raceway. I was a little star struck, but then Rob walked over to me and was asking about my car, and from that point I made a friend and realised how down to earth and approachable he was. Wherever I saw him he lit up his surroundings and there was always fun and laughter, just a complete one-off and I'm gutted he's gone 
I wish a speedy recovery to Harry, I hope you get well real soon.

Rest in peace Rob mate


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Shocking and tragic news.

Sincere condolences to both families and their friends.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

My thoughts are with the families and friends. I didn't know Rob, but I knew the legend. I wish Harry a speedy recovery.

RIP.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

RIP Rob.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know what to say. A pleasure to have known him and was far too young and there is no way I should be writing this.

He was an awesome guy, much more than a tuner to me. Im not going to pretend i knew him like some but he made a massive impact on my life and that space will never be filled.

The world has lost a great man, a great dad and a great friend.

Rest in peace in that petrolheads heavon in the sky!

My heart goes out to Harry, Roxzan, Lauren, Justin and the other people involved.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Such a waste......

One of the most talented, friendly and down to earth guys I had the pleasure of knowing...

RIP Rob, my thoughts are with your family and all the others involved.

Get well soon Harry.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

This is just shocking news, RIP mate.

I hope everyone else involved makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

RIP Rob 
Best wishes to Harry for a full recovery


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

Condolences to all friends and family of TR racing and the people involved in this tragic accident.

Best wishes to Harry on a complete, quick recovery.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Condolences to all involved.

Such a tragedy. Speechless.

Henk


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

RIP to Rob and the lady who tragically lost their lives in this terrible incident

I know what the familes of all concerned will be going through today and it's a horrible time. 

I took time out on the drive back from AGM/Dinner in slience to reflect..my thoughts are with all the families involved

Get well soon Harry


----------



## SW-Performance (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Rob


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Terrible news! Rest In Peace Rob. my thoughts are with your family.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Tragic news - we would like to pass our sincere condolences on to the families and friends of those involved at this terrible time.

RIP

Mods&Admin of Tyresmoke.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

top bloke, always had time to chat to you no matter how busy he was. Its too late now but i want to say a massive thanks to how much he has helped me over the past few months and harry also. 


RIP mate.

Harry get well soon. 

My thoughts are with there family and friends and all that was involved along with the other girl that has lost her life, RIP also.


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

I was only on the phone to him two days ago, when I heard the news last night I was shocked and lost for words! The world has lost a legend, one of the nicest and most honest guys you will ever meet, He was the reason I orginally took my car to perfect touch, and made a friend, and kept in contact, R.I.P. Rob mate, my thoughts are with everyone you knew and came into contact with! GET WELL SOON Harry!
R.IP. Rob the one and only!!!!!!!!!!!!:sadwavey:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

totally speechless..reading this has sickened me.So sad.He was such an iconic legend in the skyline tuning scene and a total gentleman. Rest in peace.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

a great unique mind and person, he will surely be missed.


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Very sad news.


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

totally shocked, heard about it last night.

have spoken to rob a few times over the last couple of years and again only a couple of weeks ago did not know him like some but was really looking forward to him setting up and mapping my GTR in a few weeks.

Always totally helpful and always had the time to talk. a great loss to the tunning world.

Thought are with the family and all others involved in the accident.

Hope Harry makes a full recovery and gets well soon.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

cannot believe this has happened to such a top bloke whom i am sure will be missed by all.

Will definately be missed in garage, 
always popped in to wish us well when he was around.

a really sad day.
RIP Rob

Condolences to all friends and family of Rob
Get well soon harry.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Truly shocked!

Got this terrible news last night, very sad indeed.

Hope Harry makes a quick and full recovery.

RIP Rob.

My thoughts are with everyone involved.


Rob


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

RIP Rob mate,

You will be missed...A true man amongst men!


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Condolences to all involved.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

I still cant believe it. was just speaking to him a couple of days ago. RIP Rob. an absolute legend. my condolences go out to Robs family and best wishes go out to Harry to make a speedy recovery. Rob you'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Condolences


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

My condolences all the way from Bahrain

Never met the guy, but I read most of his threads over here ...

RIP rob


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

RIP and condolences to all involved.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

RIP Rob


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Never knew him, but knew of him.

RIP Tweenierob.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tragic news. RIP


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awful news...was shocked last night and I still am today.

RIP Rob 

RIP to the woman in the other car 

My condolences to the families and friends of both.

Harry - wishing you a speedy recovery mate.

Daz


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

My deepest condolances to friends and family of all involved.

I hope Harry can make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tundey (Jun 2, 2004)

Rob mapped my car and done a wonderful job.
Good guy
RIP


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i was in genuine shock when i read the notice this morning .. i never met rob in person because i don't live in the u.k.
but i spoke to him many times on the phone and i was lucky enough to have him map my 32gtr for me... in my dealings with him he was a very pleasant and helpfull person 
my condolences to robs family and to the other lady involved 
i hope harry (lamb ) makes a speedy recovery 

it's a very sad day ...


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

RIP rob

Hope harry makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Im lost for words! 
RIP mate! 

Asim


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Terrible tragic news. Never knew the chap but his reputation as a person and his work precedes him. Massive loss. 

R.I.P to all of those who lost their lives. Best wishes for a speedy recovery to Harry.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Just got a text message on our honeymoon in the Dominican giving me the shocking news. Absloutly gutted and all my wishes to his family and close friends.

Rip my man.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Just heard about this and truly shocked.

Rob helped countless members with asking nothing in return, truly a sad lost.

RIP boss and I wish Harry a speedy recovery also.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Just brings home how delicate life is. Very tragic to hear of the loss of 2 young lives and my thoughts are with the families and friends of those involved. Also best wishes to Harry, and that he pulls through and makes a full recovery.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

When i got the tragic news yesterday i was shocked and devestated so much as to not actually beliving it, I waited for confirmation that it had been a mistake and Rob was fine,but no it infact was confirmed he had died at the scene.
I did not know Rob personally but his work and enthusiasm in the skyline world could not be denied.
Harry and i go a long way back to the cosworth days and i wish him a speedy and full recovery.
condolences go to all involved in this tragic accident from the Kiddell family.
Ron


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Never knew Rob, but I'd heard nothing but good things about his work.
My condolences to his family and to the family of the other driver. 

A shocking reminder as to how dangerous driving is...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Rest in Peace Rob.

I shared many a laugh and good times with you, Mick and the lads and am truly finding it difficult to believe you've left us. I'm honoured to have known you and been considered a friend, not just a customer.

Get well soon Harry, I wish you a speedy recovery mate.

Justin, if I can help in any way at all just let me know.

My deepest condolances to all the family and friends of everyone involved.


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

I never knew your Rob but knew of you and your work. Just wanted to say Heavens a better place today and certainly has better Skylines since your arrival.
Rest In Piece


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

RIP Rob


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

When i found out this terrible news yesterday i couldnt believe it, i was awake most of the night thinking about it and i still cannot believe it. My thoughts and sincere condolances are with robs family and those closest to him. justin must not know what to do with himself, we are all here for you buddy.
i feel i have lost a good friend, this man worked so incredibly hard helping others way before himself. i wish Harry a fast recovery.

Robs death is such an enormous loss, he was a good husband and father and was an absolute 'LEGEND' of a man.

Rob you will be missed by everyone whoever met you and by those who were yet to meet you. i hope the cars are fast enough for you in heaven.

'Nada pode me separar do amor de Deus'

Rest in Peace Tweenie

Kev


----------



## kav (Nov 4, 2003)

I only just got the sad news, our condolence to Robs family and friends.

Rob was a special kinda guy, you only had to meet him the once and you would never forget him, a true Legend and Gent !

RIP mate,

Kav & Jac
modifiedtrader


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

We'd not spoken for a while but me you and jeffro had some truly memorable nights out.

Godspeed mate


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm never one to post briefly, but I really need to gather my thoughts on this.

I'm just some noob idiot in Seoul, and while trying to map my own car, there's a guy in the UK on the phone with me, walking me through. Not a dime did he make off that, and that kind of says it all really.

I'd give my R32 to God and never touch a Skyline again if it'd bring him back.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'd give my R32 to God and never touch a Skyline again if it'd bring him back.


id go with you on that one mate


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

I didn't know tweenierob either, except for the forum, but this is awful. My sincere condolences to all involved.

Let's enjoy our cars, but always keep things like that in the back of our heads!


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

Only spoke to him a couple of times on the phone, and bought a crank off him.All i can say is what a nice guy, i've pm'ed him a few times with problems and he has always replied.
Top bloke rip.
Adam


----------



## gtsmithy (Apr 4, 2007)

RIP Rob, can't believe i'm reading this having met the guy absolutely top bloke................................. sitting here in disbelief.................. thoughts out to family and friends and hope harry pulls through.

You will be missed bud


----------



## pavgo (Apr 21, 2008)

Shocking news. Condolences to all those involved


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

RIP Rob, I only spoke to him by pm but sounds a top bloke from everyones comments.

Best wishes to Harry for a speedy recovery and hope everything works out.

Condolances to the family and friends of everyone involved.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P. Rob (Tweenierob), TOP MAN.
Harry have a SPEEDY recovery.
Roxanne, Lauren, and Justin, my condolences go out to you. If there's anything I can do, I'm just a phone call away.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My thoughts go to Rob's family, as well as that of the poor woman who died.

Not only have we lost a great forum member, potentially someone out there has lost a mum, or sister, or aunt and we mustn't lose sight of that

Rest in peace Rob, and my prayers go out to the families left without a loved one

Mook


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Like many here, I was shocked to I read the announcement of Robs passing. My condolences go out to all those involved. and Harry, i pray for healthy and speedy recovery.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Carnt believe this was only there friday having my car mapped RIP mate your a legend


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

sad sad loss of a well thought of guy and also to the lady in the other car, thoughts go out to all the families involved in this.

Harry, I hope you make a quick recovery, my thoughts are with you also.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

still lost for words on this was having a great chat with him on wedensday about all sorts of stuff. very much a top man. my deepst condolances go out to rob and harrys family and justinand all those involved thease guys were like brothers together.
rip mate
please get well soon harry mate


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*rob*

i like many others are totaly gutted off the lose of tweenie,there isnt anyone who comes close in my opinion to being as knowledgable and helpfull and most of all so enthusiastic about his work.irreplaceable. R.I.P. rob.my prayers for harry on a quick recovery and condolances to everyone else involved.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

If the family of Tweenie was to allow it, can you imagine how noisy his send off would be with all us lot turning up, such a young bloke ,was not deserved. Your safe now mate take time an relax :sadwavey:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Rip*

O my god, im speechles , spot on guy . Can some one give me details trew mail off the funural etc etc adress [email protected]


----------



## bigchief (Jun 11, 2006)

my condolence's to all left with this heartache, to young to go...

Condolences from all at Skyline Owners Forum - Europes Largest Nissan Skyline Owners Club 

RIP Tweeni (Rob G) - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## Tiger_kpt (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my god... caught wind of this earlier on today whilst at Shakespeare County Raceway - couldn't stop thinking about it. 

I am totally speechless, shocked and gutted. :bawling:

Only just got my GTR back from TR Racing - they as a team transformed a nightmare situation into a pleasurable experience. Epic work and top guys.

Rob was such a nice, friendly, approachable, honest, hard working and genuine individual. A diamond geezer. Not to mention an absolute god when it came to working on and mapping these beasts. He will be missed dearly I am sure of that.

Things like this really put things back into perspective. A very very sad day.

Just wanted to give my condolences to all involved and wish Harry a speedy recovery. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

RIP rob, we will mis you man:bawling:

harry have a speedy recover, hope to see again


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its been a very sad weekend. I only met Rob twice but you know imediately when someone is a decent legit gent and Rob was one of these special people, highly respected by many.
My thoughts are with the families involved and to Robs many friends on this forum.
A very sad loss to the GTR community. RIP Rob.


----------



## Mr Oge (Oct 19, 2008)

Rest in peace tweenie Rob, a true legend.

A tragic loss to the skyline community, his family and friends.

Get well soon Harry mate.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

R.I.P, never met you but heard so many good things. All the best to Harry and a speedy recovery.

Mikey


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very sad to hear such sad news,my condolences to both familys.harry hope you make a speedy recovery buddy


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Wot can i say? speachless......gutted.

R.I.P Rob. You WILL be missed.

Wishing Harry a full and quick recovery.

Thinking of all of you.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

So sad. RIP


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

RIP Rob.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Totally shocked, dealt with Rob a few times, total gentleman ....

R.I.P


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Was very shocked when i heard the news & all thoughts with Rob's family who will need all the support in the world.
A great great personality who i shared a lot of banter with & some good laughs & unbelievably passionate about what he did & will be missed by a lot of people.

Thoughts with the family of the lady involved also & as others have said, fingers crossed for Harry & a speedy recovery.


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Condolences to all


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Such tragic news.. My heart felt condolences go out to all those involved.

Rob was a legend in his own right, RIP and sleep well big fella.

Wishing Harry a speedy recovery





Mick, chin up mate, you know he will be watching over you next time you light up the strip.


----------



## benh (Aug 3, 2008)

I heard this terrible news this morning. 

I didnt know Rob well, but i used to talk to him when we would meet at events. I was speaking to him not a couple of weeks ago. 

He was one of those really nice down to earth guys in the tuning world- we all had the upmost respect for him. 

Our thoughts will be with his family at this awful time. 

Ben and all the team here.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Want to write something but need time to sort my thoughts out, so not now. Too sad...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Condolences to all, and RIP Rob.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I met Rob about 3 years ago at a meet when I had a bad map on my 33, he said he could fix that, he did and a lot of other things as well. He knew his stuff but was also a nice bloke to deal with. It’s a great loss in human terms as well as for the tuning fraternity. 

The news came in at the AGM last night and lots of people closer to Rob and Harry like Mo and Giles were obviously very upset and left to support Justin and might not be able to post at this time. I know like me they send their condolences to Rob’s wife, young daughter and the rest of the family.

My sincere condolences to the lady’s family who died and I hope Harry and the other people get better very soon.

I still can't believe it.....


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Such a tragedy. RIP Rob. My thoughts are with all those affected.


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

R.I.P Rob


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The number of posts that have been added within a relativley short period of time demonstrates the positive effect that he had on not only the skyline community as a whole but his friends and family too. He will be greatly missed.

RIP


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

I am very sad to have learned of this tragic news,
Me and my team at GT-ART all send our heart felt condolences to the familes and friends of all involved.
The racing wont somehow seem the same now,
Rob GOD BLESS YOU 

Get well as fast as possible Harry(lamb)


Gary


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I agree with the above,I never met rob but spoke a few times and was
meant to meet an event buy I never went. He was so enthausiastic and such a tragedy for him to be taken away at such a young age. My thoughts go out to those that were close to him an his family and finally to the family of the other women involved.

Get well soon harry!!


----------



## Robin! (Oct 4, 2008)

Rest In Peace Rob.
My thoughts go out to the family and friends.


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Rob, 

You will be missed!

condolences to family and friends and a speed recovery to Harry.


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP tweenie rob, I was new to the forum but it didn't take long to see who the real master was. Get well soon to all involved and my prayers go to those families dealing with the loss from this horrible crash


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

I cant believe it´s true unbelievable, i talked to him about a week ago... 
R.i.p Rob youre gonna be missed thats for sure. My condolences to his family and close friends. 

Mats


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry to see this, my thoughts go out to all involved.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'd give my R32 to God and never touch a Skyline again if it'd bring him back.


i will add a r33 to the man in the sky also.

i had my 1 year old sat with me today in the front of my GTR, i thought of Rob and i nearly came to tears and just had to get home.

a legend has left us, a family has lost it's father.

my thought's are with everybody involved and to the tragic loss of the young female who also.

awful, just awful.

Adam


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Top, Top man.

Absolute tragedy.

Gone but will never be forgotten.

Hope to see you soon Harry mate.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Never met neither Rob or Harry but understood both were well respected in the community. So so sad to see this news and I really hope Harry makes a speedy recovery!

My thoughts go out to their families.

RIP Rob!

/Perra


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

R.I.P Rob. Didn't know you personally but knew you by your reputation and accomplishments, which speaks volumes.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Only met you twice but you were a lovely guy, so so sorry to hear you are gone.


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

R.I.P Rob,


Condolances to his fammily,


Lamb get wel soon and much strongness with all what happend.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I am totally shocked to read this news. RIP Tweenierob, you will be missed.


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP Rob! Always happens to the nice guys! Harry hope u get better soon! Justin if u need anything I am sure I say this on behalf of everyone just let us know!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

A true gent and the most helpful guy with such a passion and knowledge for everything Skyline. RIP mate...

He will be sorely missed. My thoughts go out to Rob's family and I hope Harry makes a speedy recovery


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

gutted, rip


----------



## ed9turbo (Jul 28, 2008)

Condolences too all


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

This is so sad, im gob smacked, my thoughts go out to the family's involved, words cant explain 

R.I.P Rob and R.I.P the lady in the corsa, Hope Harry recovers well.

Zuff


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

shocked by this incident my Condolences to his family and close friends RIP Rob


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

Condolences to the friends and family of those who died and i wish a full and speedy recovery to everyone injured. 

Sad, sad news


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Very sad for everyone involved, my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

never met either of the lads, sorry to hear this, very sad news, rip


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i feel so sick, this surely is unreal. i will be laying flowers at the scene tommorow evening if anyone wants to join me let me know. 

miss you rob although i know at least i have a part of your heart mind and soul in my car. for that i thank you.

kev


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

R.I.P rob... and hope harry has a speedy recovery...  x


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

My condolences to family and friends of all involved.

RIP Tweenie  you will never be forgotton my friend. It was a pleasure to have known you. 

Harry get better soon mate.

Justin if there's anything I can do please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Yas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Rest in peace.

All I can say.

Robbie


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

To my best friend, brother, Friend for life , devoted dad to his little girl and loving partner to his better half . i have been trying to put into words what i am feeling and nothing can do it ... i feel totally numb. i know that Rob touched so many people in so many ways with his Kindness and unrelenting urge to please, and the overwhelming response to his untimely passing is proof to this. 

i managed to see him today so peaceful :bawling:

Harry my thoughts and heart are with you and your family and wishing a speedy recovery

rest in peace mate love you always . will never forget you :bawling::sadwavey:


----------



## SMG (Mar 5, 2007)

Absolutley gutted.....just heard the news! I can say without any shadow of doubt, Rob was one of my favourite guys in the tuning world, real real shame and a big hole is left that may never be filled. Tragic. You are missed and rest in peace  My thoughts go out to all involved, wishing you a full recovery Harry. Sad sad times.

Steve


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Rob R.I.P
Harry get well soon.
[email protected]


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

I spoke to rob about a week ago he his a nice guy. he told me he enjoyed his job with passion. RIP

harry we all hope you make a full recovery

Condolences to the families


----------



## mitch32 (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP Tweenie

Get well soon Lamb

Mitch


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Condolences to all the family's affected by this tragic news.

RIP.

:bawling:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Met Rob last November when he fitted my y - pipe .Terrible news ,thoughts go out to all the families involved .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

R I P 
Its always dificult to say anything more that is this kind of circunstances
Farewell Rob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Its hard to come to terms with this tragic and very sad news. Two families have been touched by this tragedy and their pain and sorrow is shared by all those that loved and respected Rob. He was a brilliant guy and a true and honest person. His love for what he did was only ever bettered by his love for other people. Nothing was ever too much trouble and everyone that ever met him or spoke to him knew that the warmth from within was genuine. A very special and unique man, loved by many and missed by us all.

Rob, wherever you are may your god be watching over you and may he care for you the way you cared for your friends and family. You will forever be in our hearts and never far from our thoughts. May you Rest in Peace


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Very well put John.

Still can't believe it.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

.......im speechless, really am

rob was always just a call away for advice, never a bad word to say about anyone

R.I.P rob,,,,,,you will be missed

harry , get well soon mate

Alex


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely shocked and stunned to read about this.

RIP Rob and the other lady.. speedy recovery to Harry

im newbie here but have heard and read a lot about Tweenie's good work...what a loss to the gtr community


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

R.I.P Rob  sleep well fella

/my thoughts go out to his family and friends and also to the
family o the woman who also passed away


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

This terribly sad news :bawling:

RIP Rob and the Driver of the Corsa

Get well soon Lamb!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

My head is still spinning since I read the news last night. A shocking loss.

My deepest condolences to all those involved. 

My hopes for a speedy recovery for Harry.


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

Tweenie love you always bud...rest in peace brother....xxx


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

what a shock. a loss to the community


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

Sad news. RIP Sir.
Get better soon Harry.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

My thoughts are with the families


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

Deeply saddened by this tweenie rob and TR racing is all such a familiar name.. you will be missed for years to come.

Hope you make a full and speedy recovery Harry.


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

R.I.P Rob


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

terrible news ive never met anyone as passionate as rob was for his job. rip top man


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP Rob.:sadwavey:


----------



## kevschwantz (Jan 12, 2005)

*RIP Rob*

I met Rob a few times
and had a laugh a few times as well 
always willing to help 
You will be greatly missed
sleep well 
Rob , Steve , Jason:sadwavey:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I hear what you are saying Ben. Logging on here every hour to hear it's not true or the facts were wrong and he is actually ok.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, this is dreadful news  

I didn't know him at all beyond the forum world but have still built up a respect for the man and see that he has left an impression on all those who have got to know him. 

My sincerest condolences to Robs family and close friends, and rest in peace TR - you were taken too soon but clearly have made your mark and will not be forgotten.


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*RIP Rob .*

Words fail me .

Our thoughts go to the all the famillies involved and hoping Harry a speedy recovery .


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Met Tweenie Rob a couple of times at events. Took the time to chat to me and said if I ever wanted any advice to give him a call. What a really decent guy.

RIP and condolences to his friends & family.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Shocking news. 

I met Rob once at his shop and we talked a bit at TOTB, very sad indeed.

Condolences to all those involved.


Rob, Jason, and all the RIPS team.


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

R.I.P Tweenie Rob 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I met Rob a couple of times and he was a top bloke who will be sadly missed by all who knew or met him and the Skyline tuning world will not be the same without him RIP mate and I hope they appreciate you where you are now!

Condolences and deepest sympathies to all his family and friends.

All the best to Harry and hope you make a full recovery mate!

totally shocked and gutted

Martyn AKA Mad Maxd on all the Skyline forums.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

R.I.P Rob is tragic loss feelings go out to your family as is massive loss to the world. 

Hope Harry gets better quickly.

Why are some people taken away from us is crazy world our thoughts are with you 

Lee


----------



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

I never met Rob but I am so sad to hear the tragic news. Lets hope he is up there convincing the big boss how to tune his GTR :bowdown1:.Very sad news and condolences to all involved.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Rob but from the posts on car forums all over the world, its quite clear how loved and well respected Rob was. A raw talented, genuine individual who will be sorely missed.
Thoughts are with his family, friends and all of you chaps on here who worked so closely with him. Thoughts are also with Harry and the others involved in the accident.

RIP Rob. x


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Goodbye my friend. I will truly miss you.

My most sincere condolances to Rob's family and friends.

Harry, do well buddy..........get fit again as soon as you can.

Justin, I am here to help.

Jeff.


.


----------



## LeoSR20 (Feb 2, 2005)

hope you get well soon harry!! R.I.P mr tweenie.


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> I never had the pleasure of meeting Rob but from the posts on car forums all over the world, its quite clear how loved and well respected Rob was. A raw talented, genuine individual who will be sorely missed.
> Thoughts are with his family, friends and all of you chaps on here who worked so closely with him. Thoughts are also with Harry and the others involved in the accident.
> 
> RIP Rob. x


exactly as i would put it, i never met him but agree with this totally
rip rob


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Beaker said:


> To my best friend, brother, Friend for life , devoted dad to his little girl and loving partner to his better half . i have been trying to put into words what i am feeling and nothing can do it ... i feel totally numb. i know that Rob touched so many people in so many ways with his Kindness and unrelenting urge to please, and the overwhelming response to his untimely passing is proof to this.
> 
> i managed to see him today so peaceful :bawling:
> 
> ...


Jeff you ****ing ****, you actually just made me cry.

And you know I do leaking about as much as you do!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I met Rob & Harry some years ago on a group trip they made to Japan with Mick & Jez. When I heard the news in the early hours of the morning on Sunday I was shocked. Memories came flooding back of the belly dancing we watched, the tempura we ate and the fun we had that time. 

It's not often in life we meet people who are so passionate about the work they do and yet humble and down to earth. Rob, you lived life with a passion that evidently touched many people. I know you're in peace by God's side and we'll see you again someday in the next life.

Rob, Harry, the lady who also lost her life in the accident and their families have been in our prayers this weekend. 

Harry, we're praying for your soonest full recovery mate.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

R.I.P Rob.... 

met rob a few times and was going to get him to remap my car

I just cant belive this news words can not discribe...

Dan


----------



## SuperClarkey (Aug 20, 2004)

Was shocked to hear what had happened, my deepest thoughts go out to friends and family. 

Harry get well soon.

RIP ROB.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

John (Fuggles)....we could all tell it was very difficult for you to break the news to us lastnight and I didn't evny you in that position. Along with everyone else I did feel for you as it's a horrible business delivering news like that

I think the moment we all stopped to reflect was both appropriate and poignant as whilst, myself for one, some of us didn't really know Rob (met a couple of times and bought some bits off him), any owner/member knows he was a a legend at the mapping of RB26's. And a bloody nice bloke who had time for everyone

Sympathies to all involved...and I mean all. There were other cars involved in the incident apparently (according to BBC) and the people involved will also be affected even if they weren't injured. A very traumatic time for all the families and friends


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

The Japanese Tuning industry here in UK has lost an amazingly talented guy.

Rob, you were such a massive influence on me and I am ever so grateful for all of your help and time over the years. You were never too busy to return a call, despite your hectic work load and being a true icon in tuning in this country. 

I'll always remember your calm helpful attitude, and I really miss you already mate. I respected your work so much, and always wanted to work for you, and learn more from you, but I never had the balls to ask you, something I'll always regret but has taught me a valuable lesson. 

My sincere condolences to your family and friends, you didn't deserve to be taken. You're a legend and everytime I drive my GTR or face problems with it that I need to sort, I'll be thinking of you fella, thank you for everything x


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I didnt have the privilege of meeting Rob, but from all i read and heard, he seemed like a very talented guy, my well wishing to his family and friends.

Get well soon to Harry, stick in there!

Sad news about the other parties involved also.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Forgot to add, Harry, hope you make a speedy recovery back to work mate, please give me a shout if you or Justin need anything whatsoever.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

LAURENCE said:


> The Japanese Tuning industry here in UK has lost an amazingly talented guy.
> 
> Rob, you were such a massive influence on me and I am ever so grateful for all of your help and time over the years. You were never too busy to return a call, despite your hectic work load and being a true icon in tuning in this country.
> 
> ...



this is one of the best posts in this thread
x


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Very sorry to read this shocking news.

R.I.P. Rob.

Butuz


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

R.I.P Rob, such sad news. My thoughts are with all involved


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

My condolences to all families involved.

RIP


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

My deepest sympathy goes out to all involved with both Rob and the female driver of the other car.

This is a huge loss for family, friends and the GTR/Skyline community as a whole.

I met Rob for the 1st time just 2 weeks ago and had spoke to him a number of times over the phone where he was always happy to help and give worthwhile advice.

I simply pray that all others involved pull through without delay to a speedy recovery.

Sleep peacefully Rob.


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

I only ever met Rob once afew years back but from a simple 30 minute conversation he left a lasting impression that i havent and never will forget

I remeber emailing him for a quote to get an F-con fitted and mapped to my old R34, then afew days later by chance i found a second hand unit and loom on ebay that i won for £54

I told him about it and he even invited me down so he could hook it up and make sure it worked, he was dubious it would as it was so cheap, i turned up and he treated me as if i was a paying customer, got his laptop out, fitted it to my R34 and even made sure the map that was on it was ok

I got an F-Con fitted and mapped that would usually cost £1500 for £54, he didnt even ask for anything, ill never forget his laugh when it turned out the unit was fine and ready mapped, he told me i was one of the luckiest people around to have managed it all for £54.

Now in retrospect i think i was the lucky one to have been able to have the pleasure of meeting him, like i said, its amazing how just 30 minutes with one person can leave a lifetime impression.

R.I.P


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Had the pleasure of meeting Rob last year, him and Harry came to collect a diffuser from me, Lovely guy, genuinely nice. I cant really add more to this thread but I just wanted to pay my respects. 

RIP Rob 

And Harry - Hope you have a speedy recovery.

James.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Only met him a few times, had a few beers with him once too. Top man, he will be greatly missed


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

My deepest sympathy to all involved in such a tragic event
To the families the friends
Such a shame

Sincerely

Darbo


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

take care "john terry".

you will understand, up there.

RIP, mate.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

R.I.P. man


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Very sad news
Its horrible when it hits home that we are all mortal
Condolences to all family and freinds
Glenn


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

R.I.P rob the GTR don 


get well soon Harry


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

RIP


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

R.I.P Rob, God will be looking after you.


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

R.I.P Rob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Dude...

I'll miss our chats
I'll miss the banter
I'll miss the "good shit's"
I'll miss the "top man's"
I'll miss picking up the phone to that familiar voice going "ellooo maaaaaaaaate"
I'll miss your laugh
I'll miss the late nights and weekends at the workshop
I'll even miss you nagging me to move my stack of wheels cause you kept tripping over them

You were one of life's genuinely nice guys, tragically taken from us too early but you will not be forgotten!

I'm proud to have known you, proud of what you achieved and proud to have called you a friend.

**** man...everytime I go to type this I start crying again, can you believe I couldn't even drive the car home today...Justin made me promise to leave it at Mo's for the time being, I know you're laughing at me right now and calling me a "pussy".

Have just cracked a beer for you and am trying to pluck up the courage to open your pictures/vid thread again as I didn't even make it past the first picture last time.

Sleep well big man...it won't be the same without ya :sadwavey:

G.

Harry - Please be strong and get well mate, we'll be in to see you as soon as we are allowed !


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

You enriched all our lives in one way or another Tweenie,we thank you for the brief time you spent with us,You will be dearly missed.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Extremely sad news.

Have phoned Harry, but especially Rob 'many a early morning' for advice. 

Remember phoning him one morning to be greeted with 'morning nozza!'.... lve never met Rob and have only ever spoken to him when l needed something/advice, he must off stored my number in his phone... l felt quite special that morning. 
And special it was, as l know l may never meet/speak to another, like Rob... the man with a plan!.

He is in a better place now.

Speedy recovery Harry.

Condolences to the Female drivers family and all third partys.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Rest In Peace Rob, you will be missed


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

shocking news, r.i.p. rob....


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

i didn't know rob as im from the other side of the planet BUT what i can say is that rob had a high level of respect on this forum which was evident to me when i became a member.

my deepest condolences to all that have been affected, god bless his soul.
as someone once quoted "the good die young"


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

RIP Rob, you will be missed.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't know Harry, but my heart goes out to him as well, and he is going to need all the support we can give him. Because, regardless of what had happened to cause the crash, he's surely going to blame himself, and at least go through some survivor guilt, which is no small thing.

I get 3-5 PMs a week asking me (of all people) for advice. I do my best in answering them, although my experience is at best merely adequate. Because that's what Rob did for me, and when I came into the Skyline world not even four years ago I didn't even fully understand how a turbo added power to an engine.

The most honorable people have both talent and unending passion for their work, and those are the ones who become great. Rob was one of those - I was obviously not the only one to benefit from PMs and phone calls getting expert advice. TR Racing was, without question, on track to becoming the best tuning house in the UK, if not the English-speaking world - just look at who was running it.

I didn't know Rob had a wife and child. That's nearly too much pain to handle. If I were in the UK I'd make sure the missus had my full support; she should benefit from the huge community of friends that Rob had created, just by being a great guy. And I don't think his daughter will understand what had happened, but I sure do hope that she grows up with full knowledge of how admirable and respected her father was....


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

RIP.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP tweenie, the world was a better place with you. Condolences to all the family and friends. I didnt know Rob personally but the impact he had on many peoples lives on here spoke volume. The world needs more people like tweenie.


----------



## Turks (Apr 11, 2007)

I only met him a handful of times unfortunately. Any loss is difficult, it's especially hard to deal with when they are so young and so talented. It's hard seeing photo's of him like the one above but there will be many the same showcasing his talent, enthusiasm, passion and his personality. He was a master in the mapping world, consistently achieving brilliant results and breaking records. He will leave a huge hole in the tuning world, especially in the UK and the Skyline following which I doubt will ever be filled. Truly a tragic loss.

My thoughts and prayers firstly go out to his family, partner and daughter. Secondly, to all those he worked with and shared a passion for motorsport with. Thirdly to anyone who was lucky enough to have met Rob. 

Get well soon Lamb.

Take it easy Rob, sleep well.


Turks.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Tragic, RIP rob


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Rob, Robbo, Tweenie, however anyone would like to call you, I'll forever know you as the man that told me off by saying "don't ever let me see you jump over them rollers like that again", or just quite simply Rob. 

It took me a long time to enter the Skyline world, partly because of the stigma most Skyline owners have for being stuck up. But it's the few people like Rob, Harry, Tony and Mo, that has convinced me to get one, I remember our rants about Rob telling me about my scary passion for rotary engines and that the love would be short lived, surely mate, you were patially right. I remember the day I bought my R32 up to TR and the smirk on your face was indicating to tell me "yes you've given in to one", it wasn't long, infact it only took 8 months for me to give in and also buy Lamb's R34. 

You've influenced me alot Rob, when I heard the news about 2 hours after it happened, I did not know what to do, I dropped everything I was doing just to come over and tried to find you guys to make sure what I've been told was just pure gash, I didn't want to believe it. We later on arrived at the hospital to get the low down from Tony, from the moment I saw Justin I knew it was true. Memories came flooding in, as a friend of mine so kindly pointed out yesterday that the best memories was all of us as a bunch of friends, sitting together, having a laugh or a munch, and funny enough we were doing the very same thing a couple of weeks ago when Rob, Justin and Harry were getting ready for Jap Show Finale, Rob working on his car, Harry attemping to fit a role cage into his R32, and Justin working on Mick's car. 

The best moments of Rob's life will forever live in our memories, may he rest in peace.

Take care of yourself mate, see you up there! 

R.I.P

Here's a good bit of memory from the North Weald day taken by my other half back in May.











George a.k.a The Chinglish Peasant


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Condolences to all involved.

RIP


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

RIP!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

'S a funny thing. 

Large in life, he is even larger in death. 

A living legend he was, but now his legend is eternal. 

Some of us only knew him for a few minutes at a time, perhaps as a customer, but every moment we spent with him now comes alive and becomes our own precious memory. He gave himself to anyone who needed him and deep down inside, that earned our respect. You felt that you could trust him, and his lolloping confidence suggested that he had some magic ability to see through your car with X-ray eyes, to be able to sort anything out.

I remember them rolling up in 1000HP at RAF Marham and pulling up alongside, a cold whistling wind blowing that day last March. I watched this tall lanky figure bend over and fiddle with some fuel-pumping system at the back of the car. He looked so happy and enthusiastic. I was lending them some tools, and asked him if he enjoyed his work, and he straightened up and dead serious he looked me straight in the eyes. "Every morning I wake up looking forward to what I am going to be doing today", he said (or words to that effect) "and as a bonus I actually get paid for it." He seemed to have an unearthly shine about him! Wow, I thought, now that is one enviable bloke! How many people wish they could genuinely say that! I think that is when I decided to have TR Racing take my car up a step, despite my vows never to tune it. 

I was going to write more, but the above is a little cameo for people who didn't know him. People who did will recognize him there I hope. It was a genuine pleasure to watch Justin, Harry and Rob interacting with each other, and I pray that Harry and Justin regain their enthusiasm. I am sure that Rob is 100% behind them. Rest in peace Rob, but sometimes whisper in our ears!


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Condolences to all involved.
Our thoughts are with his many friends and family.

RIP Rob.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I´ve spoken to Rob and Harry a lot on the phone when i had my last R34GTR,as i bought parts of them,both have been very helpful.I
have met Rob once,this year at the Spa Trackday,there jumped a smiling guy over to me while im sitting in my Evo X to say: hello,are you Alex,im Rob...... we had a short chat then,very good guy,very friendly.

As i heard of the crash and Rob´s death yesterday i couldn´t believe it,very bad day,even when i didn´t know him good

RIP Tweenierob

Condolences to the family of Rob and the other killed woman

@Lamb: All the best for your fast recovery


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

I didn't know Rob, but planned on visiting TR Racing as his reputation reverberated around the tuning world.

My condolences to all.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I had posted this a couple times before, but what I've been wanting to do on holiday was to get two weeks of time off, fly to the UK, pitch a tent behind Rob's shop, and be a shop slave, fetching coffee, spanners, whatever. Just to have a chance to learn.

Won't get that opportunity now. Damn.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow quite shocked for some I only know through the internet

Codolences to all familys involved in this accident . . 

You just never know when your time is up & you forget how precious our lives are . I don't know Rob but only through this forum he came across as very passionate person , held in high reguard in tunnig circles. A guy who was very approachable & friendly . The world needed more more Robs not less. :sadwavey:


Marten


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I just logged on this morning and I am totally and utterly gutted. Rob and Harry have looked after me and my GTR since I bought it in January this year, I was there only just over a week ago where he sorted me out for NO CHARGE yet again. 

He kept saying he wanted to buy my car when I sold it as he loved the colour. I promised I'd sell it to him first. 

I don't know where to start, sympathies to the family, but I feel I've lost a nice chap I knew too.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, don't know what to say, I wasn't online during the wknd at all and just arrived at the office & read that. Don't know what to say 
Met Rob a couple of times & he's always been very helpful & as everyone knows a great funny guy too. Even, after I sold my GT-R last week, I rang him on Thursday & he still helped me & gave me advice on my old car.
RIP Tweenie 

Wish Harry a speedy recovery & my sympathies goes to anyone affected by this tragic accident.

Davy


----------



## 333 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rip Rob.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just to add my condolences to all affected.

I didn't know the man, but i'm getting a flavour for how well he was regarded from this thread alone.

I wish his and the woman in the other car who passed's families all the support they need through what will no doubt be some very dark days ahead.

I hope those who survived recover and find a way of rebuilding their lives.

And to those who knew Rob - i hope you can find some comfort too.

RIP


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Banzai magazine called me this morning and I also spoke with Japanese Performance. Everyone at CHP and at Unity Media is shocked by this news. They asked me to post something on their behalf and send their deepest respects and sympathy to Rob's family and friends, both on and off the forum. 

On behalf of everyone at Banzai and at Japanese Performance they wish Harry makes a speedy recovery and send their condolences to Rob's family at this very difficult time


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, I'm utterly shocked, I thought this was some kind of joke at first then it dawned on me that it definitely wasn't.

I've dealt with TR Racing a few times in the last month and they seemed like a great bunch of guys.

My thoughts go out to all involved. RIP Rob.


----------



## Med r34 gtr (Apr 1, 2007)

R.I.P Hope ur in a better place neva met you in real life but all i heared was good things about you.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Tweenierob, I've always had the utmost respect for you. Although I never actually met you, I've known you from the Scoobynet days through to here and I've never ever heard a negative word about you, only superlatives, this thread is a genuine testament to that. 

You built TR Racing from the ground up, starting from working in customers garages a decade ago... I can't imagine the pain Robs Wife, Daughter, Parents and rest of his family must be feeling, my deepest condolences go out to you all.

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I would like to make a donation if the GTROC can get one running for Robs family. 

To Harry, I hope you make a full and speedy recovery. My deepest sympathies also go out to the lady who passed on and to her family.

Mick, I know how passionate you are, once the pain subsides, you have some wonderful memories you can reflect on. It's been a pleasure watching how you and Rob have progressed and the enviable team spirit that he created and the magic he produced.

A tragic Loss.

Rest in Peace.


Nito


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Here here!

I'd be more than happy to donate...


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

that sounds like a good idea...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Our thoughts are with the families of all involved in this terrible accident.
Our deepest sympathies.
All at Abbey Motorsport


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

Such a tragedy to hear the news. The community has lost a legend and Rob will be dearly missed. 
Condolences to all friends and family that are grieving over these very tragic losses. 

RIP


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

R.I.P. ROB. Met Rob at shakespear last sept. What a fabulous enthusiastic guy. Un-believable knowledge & generosity. Luvly luvly bloke will be badly missed by everyone.
RIP Tweenie


----------



## Mr Bizzle (Jul 17, 2008)

This is tragic news. 
I didn’t know Rob particularly well but every time our paths crossed he always seemed like a fantastic bloke and always willing to help out with advice or a good old chat. He was a well known name and a legend across Europe’s performance modified scene. Rob was one of the people you could “trust” with your car and as many people on here have said, his work and reputation spoke for themselves. 

I (like many others) have been planning a car build for 2010 and the mental tick box of “engine” always had Rob’s name next to it. It was thinking about giving him a call this week to discuss it. Very Sad. 

Our Deepest Condolences to all those involved from myself, the whole team at PistonHeads and Haymarket. 
RIP Rob, you were one of the greats.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Met Rob several times and had my R33 GTR tuned by him. Words just are not enough. What a man, tuner, well respected and loved. 

RIP 

The world won't be the same without you


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

I couldnt believe what i was readong when i logged onto this earlier today..... i found out as it was posted on a local forum, so came straight here and read this.... im shocked and i havent met the guy.... RIP and condolences for all that are involved.....


a sad, sad time.....


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I have just logged on to see this and I'm totally, totally gobsmacked.

The world has just become a poorer place having lost an enthusiastic, genuine person who was always willing to help anyone who asked. I feel it was a priviledge to have known and spoken to him. 

I'm sure the loss to all the associated families will be hard and painful and having been in a land rover which rolled on holiday this August with all my family, I very much appreciate what a fine line it is between being (just) seriously injured or much worse. We very luckily all walked away from that, sadly this cannot always be the case.

I wish Harry Lamb and anyone else involved a successful and speedy recovery.

David Greenhalgh


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Totally shocked. 
The guys at TR were heros to me - doing jobs they were passionate about whilst helping others. All my wishes to Lamb for a speedy recovery. My thoughts with Justin.

RIP Rob. Words fail. How many people can say they cried when their garage mechanic passed on. It is the measure of the man that I am sat in this office, tears streaming, as I type. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

NITO said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I would like to make a donation if the GTROC can get one running for Robs family.


Excellent idea

Im sure anything the Skyline communities can do will be very much appreciated


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

This is so upsetting.

Rob did not work on my car, but that didn't stop him putting it on Micks flat bed and driving it from Brands Hatch circuit to Rons for me.
On the way we were talking cars, sushi and beer. Was like we had known each other for ages. 

Hope you are well again really soon Lamb.

My sincerest thoughts go out to all involved in this tragedy.

Ian


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

NITO said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I would like to make a donation if the GTROC can get one running for Robs family.


Here here.... sometimes the self employed dont get the luxury of big corporate life insurance schemes. I would be happy to donate for his partner and his little girl. No problems at all. Count me in.


----------



## dragonevo (May 15, 2008)

RIP Tweenie Rob



This song is dedicated to you..


YouTube - Bon Jovi ~ Hallelujah [Part 6][Unplugged 2007][HD]


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

Had the shocking call saturday night, known Rob for a what seemed like a lifetime, many a late night working together for the love of the scene.
Hope Harry makes a full recovery.
My thoughts go out to Robs family and the woman who also lost her life in this unfortunate accident.
RIP Rob from everyone at Garage-D

Julian


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We are very aware of people's feelings on the matter of raising funds and donations. Please bear with us while we do what is right and proper in this regard. Thank you to all those that have offered and to those that have already come up with ideas. We will of course consult with Rob's family and closest friends before we do anything. Thank you


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

RIP Rob, RIP the young lady, speedy recovery Harry - so sad for everyone involved.


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

Met rob a couple of times, TOP TOP guy knew his stuff. Will be sadly missed 

R.I.P


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Bye Bye To the best mate I have ever had.
> 
> I will never ever forget you.
> 
> ...


Yet only a few weeks ago we all stood together (Rob, Mick, myself & some freinds) just before this picture was taken, having a laugh, soaking up the sun, talking pros & cons of GTR's, pints of proper Guinness & dirty burgers from the chip van... 

I was grumbleing that there just wasnt enough events in N.I that i really wanted to use my GTR properly in anger at, Rob stopped me in my tracks & said "Mate, these's always a spare bed at my house" Just lift the dam phone"..!!! 

I was touched, even though we didnt know each other overly well, bar a few TOTB events & the likes, We just clicked & he was more than willing to open his arms, home & family to me... Im just very sorry that i never got to take him up on his kind offer & spend some more time with himself & the guys, as i have no dought that it would have intailed some seriously mischife & good laughs along the way...

My hart goes out to all of Robs family, to be honist i really dont know what to say apart from, Stay strong & hold all of your favorate memorys close to your hart as that is were he will always live on for all of us...

The same goes to Mick & his family, such a nice team they all are together, Justin stay strong dude, its going to take time, you have the best of friends all around you who will keep you safe & strong at this terrable time...

To Harry, safe & speedy recovery dude, keep fighting...

& last but not least my thoughts are with the Woman & also anyone one else who was invloved both directly & indirectly, i wish them all safe & speedy recoverys...

R.I.P Rob...

Si...


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

R.I.P for the Rob and the Young Lady and a speedy recovery Harry


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Just to echo everyone's sentiments....R.I.P to the lady & Tweenie Rob.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Sometimes, it's not about having the words. It's the frustration of knowing that they just cannot encompass what needs to be said.

Every life lost early is a tragedy. The more people that life touched, the greater the loss. The palpable grief woven into this thread is a testament to the man we have lost.

My thoughts for the lady who's name we do not have, who is just as sadly missed by a different web of folk.

But one thing I know. A relief that we didn't lose Harry as well. Get well swiftly and without complications.

I shall raise my glass to the next shooting star I see, because saluting the stationary ones in Rob's name is so.... inadequate.

RIP

Blessed Be.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Ive been trying to type a message on this thread for two days now and everytime my hands hover over the keyboard i breakdown into tears and disbelief.

TR was like a second home to me and spent alot of time with Rob, Justin and Harry and the Vibe you would get just being around these guys is not possible to be put into words.
Totally speechless dont really know what to say, think or can do at his point, 1 thing is for sure i have never and dont think will ever meet such a person as Rob, think of every good word you could say about a person and put Robs name by it.
Every one knows him as a legend in the skyline world, well i knew him as a very good and close freind and a GOD in the tuning world theres was nothing that he would say that he couldnt do or didnt know.

R.I.P Rob, one of the Nicest person i have ever met and was an Honour knowing and to be called your freind. Gone but sure will never be forgotten.

Justin - Hang in there mate we will get through this. 

Harry sounds like you are feeling alot better and hopefully make a full speedy recovery after speaking to your family.

Thoughts go out to Rox and Lauren and all the close freinds and family, and the other families involved in the other car. 

I really dont know what else to say, still in shock and keep thinking i will get a call any minute from Rob asking if i was popping down to the workshop. 


Life is too cruel.

Tony


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

im one of those people who struggles to ever feel sad about some ones death who ive never met but rob's death realy makes me feel sad , with that frustrating feeling in my head saying "WHY , THATS NOT MENT TO HAPPEN NOW !!

Over the time ive been here , ive always noticed what influence rob has had on people on the forum , some one special so many looked up to but still very down to earth .

i know i cant so much not ever meeting rob ( and harry too ) but i do feel realy stunned and shocked about whats happened .:sadwavey:


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

ah no, speechless & gobsmacked
R.I.P Rob

Harry - you pull through mate


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

call me foolish, but I could swear I felt my car running better yesterday. Like the guy could finally come over here and have a look at it. My knock graph smoothed out and my voltage issues suddenly disappeared. 

Now, I don't believe in ghosts or any of that (despite getting a exorcism for my car once a year but that's just cause the missus believes in that shit and hires out a monk anyways), maybe I'm just being really emotional/sentimental. I just felt it. I'm ALWAYS nervous while driving my car because I'm afraid the engine's gonna blow (four engine failures in three years will do that to you). Last night, I felt I could trust the car. Like I said, I know it sounds like total BS, but I felt it in my gut.

Those are good words Jae btw. I hope that when I die I would have had half the impact on the people around me that Rob did; I'd die a satisfied man.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

RIP Tweenie

Get well soon Harry.

Graham


----------



## Big Geo (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a real sad time indeed... my condolences go out to all families involved...

Sad to hear about Rob...he has been a big name in this scene for a long time


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Rob = Legend


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, that is unbelievably sad news.
My condolences to all who have been touched by this tragedy.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

RIP Rob, such a great guy and always had time for people regardless of how snowed under he was. I can only echo what others have said - truly a legend!


----------



## Jamie-altia r33 (Aug 14, 2009)

Terrible news, thoughts go out to all of those involved


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Do we have any further information / news, ie about the accident and about where and when the funeral will be cos I for one will be there as long as that complies with the family wishes.

Rob was one hell of a bloke and made time for every and anyone.

RIP


----------



## Autosaurus (Oct 6, 2009)

*Rob....*

I can't believe it, just found out yesterday morning...
Firstly my sympathies go out to his family and business partner Justin.
I hope Harry makes a speedy recovery.

I have worked with Rob on quite a number of occasions, mapping cars etc
We even talked about me going to work for TR full time...
Aside from his considerable knowledge and expertise he was a genuinely nice guy, who would go out of his way to help anyone if he could.
I feel priveliged to have worked with Rob and known him as a friend, I will truly miss him on both business and personal levels. Rest in peace my friend...

Justin, if you need help with anything, anything at all doesn't matter what it is, just ask, I will be there...

Jason


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> Do we have any further information / news, ie about the accident and about where and when the funeral will be cos I for one will be there as long as that complies with the family wishes.
> 
> Rob was one hell of a bloke and made time for every and anyone.
> 
> RIP


no further word on the cicumstances bar rumour, speculation and assumption. Apparently the club is in contact with the investigating officers and of course will publish any relevant facts as they beocme known.

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Please let us know about collections/a memorial event etc., I am sure there are many of us who would like to do something.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Once we have details of any collections or of the other arrangements they will be posted. In the meantime freinds and family of Rob are reading these messages and it is helping them come to terms with the tragic events, just knowing how much Rob was admired, loved and respected.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*EDIT -* As I posted I've seen FUGGLES has ...




Steve said:


> Do we have any further information / news, ie about the accident and about where and when the funeral will be cos I for one will be there as long as that complies with the family wishes.



I know people out there are still waiting patiently for any more details in regards to this tragic incident as well as answers to questions about funerals & collections. We would ask that you please continue to remain patient & respectful as you all have been to allow the huge amount of activity going on behind the scenes to continue. As per the request of Cem, Fuggles & 'EVERYONE' involved please continue to refrain from speculation & as soon as more is known you will all know too.

Thank you ... :sadwavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mook, Speed, Fugg's 

OK, just obviously with such a loss to our community we would ALL like to do something


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

When i heard on sunday i was totally shocked,and i still am.
When i got my car last year the big fear i had was who to look after it,after seeing so many good things about Rob on here i contacted him and the second i met him i felt so relaxed that my pride and joy was in great hands.
My car is sat at TR as i type but the thought that Rob will never work on it again breaks my heart.


----------



## def (Jul 5, 2004)

A sad day indeed. My thought are with the familys of all involved.

Mike


----------



## Paulo P (Mar 29, 2009)

I was lucky enough to meet Rob on a couple of occasions and he came across as a really nice helpful guy. It's sad that he was taken from this world at such a young age and my thoughts go out to everyone involved.

RIP Rob and the woman involved and get well soon to the others


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just seen this on Driftworks as i hadnt checked on here for a few days.

Im gobsmacked, as well all are when shocking things like this happen. I didn't really know Rob bar the odd bit of banter on here or at meets or events, but these forums have been around so long now it almost feels like you have an extended family of petrolheads, some to have a laugh with, some to listen to their advice and some to wonder at their experiences and to lose one feels just as hurtful as if it was a close friends you grew up with locally.

I can only imagine how sad Mick is, and Robs other close friends and family feel right now, and all our thoughts are with them, hopefully Harry is now pulling through and that at least is a small positive on these unfortunate events.

RIP Rob, tragic waste of a good life,

J.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

If the family don't mind, I would like to use a picture of Rob and Mick as my avatar. 

A much loved, hard working chap. Who would do anything for anyone...an unselfish, generous, kind, big hearted, loving family man whom I had the pleasure of knowing....Gone but not forgotten xx

If I can do anything Roxzan....a shoulder...I'm here 


Claire 
07798600420


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've just received a message from Rob's partner and she has asked me to post this on her behalf.

i've been reading the forum, it's helping to see the kind things everyone is saying and the memories they have of him, i really love the thread with the videos and photos on. Thank you to everyone on the forum for the messages

Roxzan


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

R.I.P
condolences to his family and all those involved.


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Never knew the guy and I have a very casual presence here, but I always heard "tweenierob" being referred to in an almost childlike, overly affectionate way and got the impression he was a bit of a legend in the scene and helped people out.

If that's my impression from casual reading, I can well imagine the reality for those who really knew him


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

A tragic loss.

My thoughts go out to all involoved...x


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Rob made his way up to Birmingham one cold night a couple of year's ago to map my car, and despite the boost controller packing up, and our attempt at roadside repairs failing due to it being pitch black, he maintained his usual ever enthusiastic approach to his work, and kindly offered to come back another time when it was fixed.

I only met him that once, but chatting to the guy while we were out mapping, it was like we had known each other for years, such was his magnetic personality.

A truly awesome person, a wealth of knowledge, a true professional.

R.I.P and sincere condolences to all his family and friends, a tragic loss.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> I've just received a message from Rob's partner and she has asked me to post this on her behalf.
> 
> i've been reading the forum, it's helping to see the kind things everyone is saying and the memories they have of him, i really love the thread with the videos and photos on. Thank you to everyone on the forum for the messages
> 
> Roxzan


Thanks for posting this Fuggles, and thank you for your comments Roxzan. You sound like a strong and very warm person. We are all with you.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

i sill cant believe this, i've met him once at the ace cafe,

we will miss you 4ever


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Deepest sympathies to all involved.

RIP Rob.
Get well soon Harry.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Rob once met me in Star City nearly 4 years ago before the whole hype of Perfect Touch / TR Racing,i brought a Defi VSD off him which I was going to install into the GTR,i ended up selling the unit onto Bandit from here,but even within that 5 minute conversation,I came back in the car smiling over him telling me about his R32 GTR's and the bhp they were running and how he built them himself,he had spent the whole day going Manchester and back I think it was,but still waited for nearly an hour for me while I was on my way to him.

Charity event or any other event in memory of those who passed away would have my attendance

Still can't believe it...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I don't visit often these days, post even less, but there's little measure to how upsetting this news is.

As Bladey said a page or so back, this feels like an extended family of petrol heads and, to lose any of you is a tragedy.

RIP Rob, you were always a legend.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

although we only spoke on the phone and via the forum i will miss him and my heart goes out to his family and close friends he left behind ......

what sums Rob up for me is 

there is a saying..."he would go the extra mile" 

WELL ROB WOULD GO AN EXTRA TEN MILES ON TOP OF THAT.........

R I P ....Rob

the forum will be a quieter place without you mate

Nigel & Family


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Never met or spoke to Rob but can tell from the many messages that I missed out on meeting a great Guy RIP and thoughts are with all those involved


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

JasonO said:


> I don't visit often these days, post even less, but there's little measure to how upsetting this news is.
> 
> As Bladey said a page or so back, this feels like an extended family of petrol heads and, to lose any of you is a tragedy.
> 
> RIP Rob, you were always a legend.


What a nice bloke.


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

Gutted and shocked to hear this. I hadn't yet met Rob but I had met the guys at his garage including Harry and they are top guys. I know Rob was very well liked in the Skyline community and he will ge greatly missed by all that knew him. My thoughts are with his family and friends at this sad time and I hope Harry gets well soon.

Adam


----------



## Barky (May 14, 2004)

Not been on here for a while, but heard the news, so sad can't believe it. I sold my GTR to Lamb back in 2004. Condolences to all the families and I wish Harry to get well soon.


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

heard the news the other day...really terrible. only saw rob last week aswell. he was a real enthusiast for performance cars and was respected by many for his work.

my thoughts are with the families off these people.

harry get well soon buddy. hope to see you up and about soon.

-razi


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

A tragic loss, my condolences to the families involved.


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Read this on Northloop. Sad news. RIP.


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

RIP Rob, 
and my condolences to the families involved

Tony


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I came here to to have a quick nose as to whats happening in the Skyline scene, only to see the forum close with the sad new of Rob's passing. I was shocked, while I never knew him well, I did buy some wheel off him. He came across as a decent chap we spoke for about almost an hour late at night whislt picking up the wheels from his garage. RIP



My thoughts with the family and friends of those who lost their lives. Always very sad to hear news like this, but once again a reminder to us all that we must respect the power of our cars and observe road conditions.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

This is very sad.... RIP Rob..


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Everyone i spoke to about Rob had nothing but great words about him.
Always seems to be the good guys that go first.

RIP.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Terrible, tragic news. Rob was a top, top man. It's rare to meet someone who has so much time for others, but Rob was just that type of person. From the day that G's rear diff cracked and chucked Redline oil over the front of my Subaru, which Rob kindly washed himself when we returned, to fixing my boost hose on my Evo on my first day of ownership, all before I ever even became a paying customer, Rob would do anything for anyone, no matter if you'd been a friend for years, or just that second met him. He always managed to find a spare moment to chat, even when we knew he was up til the early hours sorting out customer's cars and his own, and a conversation with him never failed to put a smile on your face. That kind of selflessness and kindness is rare to find, and coupled with his passion and pure talent for what he did made him an absolute legend. 

I consider it an honour to have known Rob and spent many weekends at TR Racing's workshop - the banter in that place was awesome and I'll treasure those memories. The Skyline world will be a poorer place without you mate. A great man who will be sorely missed! RIP Rob - we'll never forget you. :sadwavey:

Harry - get better soon mate. Our thoughts are with you.

Justin - ANYTHING we can do, just let us know. 

My heart goes out to Rob's wife and daughter, and also to the families of all the other parties involved.

Suzy


----------



## R32Bobby (Jan 10, 2008)

i am so sorry to hear this terrible news.. words cannot describe how much rob will be missed. i have only known rob and the lads at TR for a few months but this was long enough to realise how special he was...and like so many others i feel utterly shocked and truely saddened. my thoughts go out to justin, harry, mick and all the families involved..a true legend has left us. my deepest sympathies . mark


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Rest in Peace Rob.


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

Some really sad news, still can't believe. Really unexpected and struck us hard at Sky-Engineering. There is not a moment that passes without having memories flashing through your mind as lightning, really puts both feet back on the ground. The thought that Rob will not be around anymore is just so strange, still can't understand.

No bulshitting anymore, having good laughs, no pestering eachother, no more screaming **** you Rob!, No more McDonalds and pestering about your gayburger (McFish), No more time attack round 1&2 in a rental car, No more shouting at you to wake-up whilst sitting in the passenger seat with the laptop on your lap. No more "I like your style", No more "Nice one". Never making a "Daddy-cup-of-tea" for you again. No more laughing and drinking beers at Jonne's place at 4 o' clock in the morning.

God, i'll miss that. You and Jonne stuck me with the virus, called passion, enthousiasm and dedication. I will always remember you as a great individual and a very knowledgable person. 

My sincere condolences to his wife, daughter, family and friends. What an incredible loss.

Hang in there Harry, get well soon! Justin, if you need any help with anything, you can always contact us!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I never met the man, but i heard only good about him,hes gone to a better place now so may Allah bless him and forgive him for any sins he may have commited..ahmeen.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

how ever much i write on here or message people or talk to people, i still keep finding things i want to say, or wish i had said or things i wish i had done. i honestly believe i could write a ten thousand word essay about him, funny stories, things he taught me, even this doesnt begin to describe our loss. i literally cannot think of anything else allday. 
i cut myself at work today on a handsaw but i didnt feel a thing! 
we miss you rob.
"nice one maan"

kev


----------



## Pepijn (Jan 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace Rob, en tnx for everything you have done here for us in the Netherlands and for al the people here and all over the world ! We will miss you !


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

bigkev said:


> how ever much i write on here or message people or talk to people, i still keep finding things i want to say, or wish i had said or things i wish i had done. i honestly believe i could write a ten thousand word essay about him, funny stories, things he taught me, even this doesnt begin to describe our loss. i literally cannot think of anything else allday.
> i cut myself at work today on a handsaw but i didnt feel a thing!
> we miss you rob.
> "nice one maan"
> ...


"Spot on"


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Its been a long time since i have posted on here but im always lurking round in the background looking for my next skyline!

I never knew rob, only of him since when he was Perfect touch then TR and mick and him formed the relationship that bout us "Gaijin" and i have always enjoyed reading all the posts from his customers, there seems so many of them!! and especially the banter between him and Rob @ RIPS. 

As selfish as it sounds, it was him and only him i had on my list to tune my next skyline but i suppose thats the impact he had on any Skyline owner and just shows how good he was at his job, HIS LIFE!

My condolences to all involved including the unknown woman in the other car. i hope Harry makes a speedy recovery.

Regards

Luffy.


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Truly gutting, heart breaking news. My thoughts go out all involved in the accident. Get well soon Harry.

Nik


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

R.I.P rob. 

very shocked to read this


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

A sad loss. Condolences to Rob's family as well as all other parties.

Never met Rob but certainly regarded him as one of the best tuners in the UK. The thing that sticks out is the offer to get his customers car picked up from Sweden! As previously said going the extra mile or approx 1200 miles in that case.

Harry - Hope you get well soon mate.


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

Condolences to all involved, RIP Rob.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Still in shock just feels like a bad dream, having seen and worked with him everyday the unit doesn’t feel right without him there

It really breaks my heart to see his stuff at the unit that reminds me of him like his car and race helmet just sat there where he left them 

Very tragic event for everyone involved.

Not in the mood to say much more but he will be Greatly missed and his leagcy WILL live on.

Oz and Arooj


----------



## sulleset (Jun 10, 2009)

RIP Rob


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Just got back home and this is my first internet access since I got the tragic news on Saturday night. I know many have said the same thing in the countless previous posts but Rob was the best guy you could wish to meet and was talented beyond his years. I only collected my car from TR on Saturday afternoon and Rob went out of his way (as usual) to run me through the rights and wrongs of the new systems he had set up. I just can't quite reconcile what has happened and feel so sorry for all involved with the accident and connected families/friends.

I think what says it all is the amount of posts on this thread in such a short space of time. A truly top man and good friend. You will be sorely missed mate. Harry, get well soon mate and call me when you are ready.

George


----------



## T5NYW (Sep 1, 2005)

RIP Rob and sincere condolences to all involved
Tony


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

unfortunatly i have never spoken or met rob but i loved reading his posts and learning things from him via the forum. R.I.P Rob and get better soon Harry!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Its been a long while since i have been on the board and longer since i have posted.
Still owning the car just makes me realise what a family you have when you take on a Skyline. I never met Tweenie but from all accounts a genius in his work and an even more impressive person. I pray for those left behind and hope in faith that there is a 1/4 mile waiting for him at the gates ready to be ripped up. Truly feel a loss and yet so distant a relationship.
I wish you all safe trips in these cars of ours.
Dont rest in peace Rob, its not your style from all accounts.but rest safe in the knowledge you are sorely missed by all and have left a gap down here that is unlikely ever to be filled.

Jay


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

R.I.P. to a LEGEND!!!!!

Thoughts with the friends & familys of all involved!

:bowdown1:


----------



## aztecbandit1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Never met Rob, but from whats been said he was a great person to know and i would like to pass on my Condolences to everybody involved for such a sad loss of life, and hope Harry gets better soon, RIP Rob many thoughts are with you:bowdown1:


----------



## sp1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just logged on and cant believe this.... Met Rob and the lads a few times and rob made me feel like iv known him for years.
A true legend in my opinion and is going to be remembered for ever... R.I.P rob from shailesh. Harry get well soon mate and thoughts go out to Justin,cant even imagine how unsereal this must be for him aswell. 
Im lost for words:bawling::bawling:


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been reading this thread since it started and just not know what to write, apart from the obvious.
I have known Rob for a couple of years since i bought my first skyline(performance car), and because i live close to the garage i would always pop round to say hello, ask advice, find things round the workshop, and try and give a helping hand where i could, and Rob would always have time for you and make you feel welcome.:bowdown1:
I feel enriched to have know Rob, and to have him see my car's(and my) progression through from standard to what we are today.
I feel there is so much more to write, but just don't know what to say.

Thankyou Rob, i will miss your "ello mate" and friendly smile.:wavey::bawling:

Harry, hurry up and get better dude.

Roxane, Lauren, and the rest of Rob's family, you have my sincere condolences.

Justin and Tony, if you need anything or any help, whatever just give me a call i'll be there in 5 mins.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Is there any word on how Lamb is going?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Lith said:


> Is there any word on how Lamb is going?


He is making a recovery but still a few complications which they are monitoring at the moment, but will hopefully know a lot more at some point tomorrow, will keep you guys updated.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Dreadless (Feb 19, 2008)

This is horrible.

I was told yesterday, right before I was about to do some laps in my GTR, which was mapped by Rob and Jonne.
I was hoping that the person who told me had misunderstood due to the language barrier. I had the honour of meeting Rob a couple of times when he was over in the Netherlands.

My sincerest condolences to Rob's family and loved ones. The same for the family and loved ones of the lady in the Vauxhall.

I wish Harry all the best and that he may recover in full.

R.I.P. Rob


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

One measure of whether you're doing the right thing in your life is to, while you're doing your job, is to stop and ask yourself two questions: "Is this making the best use of my God-given talents?" and "Would I still be doing this job if I weren't getting paid?".

No one exemplified that more than Rob. Lord knows that if he got paid for the help he gave me, I'd rightfully owe him a few hundred quid for his time and knowledge.

When I was new on this board, I shot my mouth off like a know-it-all (probably still do sound like an egotistical smartass, or at least someone who simply can't shut up....). There was a post Rob made, saying something like "Toby, someday you will surely be a great tuner, but at this moment, for God's sake PLEASE stop dispensing misleading and outright wrong information!!" One could take that as a slap in the face and get all bent out of shape, but I took it to heart, learned that I didn't know squat, and furthermore, took as the greatest compliment that he felt that my passion for Skylines might one day lead me to know a thing or two about these cars. I'd been through every possible breakdown and failure and most people would have long ago thrown in the towel - it's not easy to build and tune a 600bhp car completely on your own. But Rob's words kept me going (well, that and the fortune I've sunk into the damned thing I'll never get back!). I'm going to keep the car forever, and continually be a student of its mechanicals and its ECU, until I have mastered it as well as Rob had.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Truly a horrible and sad event.

Whilst I never met the man, the testemonials posted on this thread say so much about him and what a loss to his friends, family and the Skyline/GTR community.

RIP Rob

Lets not forget Harry - hope that you are on the road back to full health very soon.

David


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

R.I.P Tweenie.My sincerest condolences to families of both victims...


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I heard the news early Saturday evening and it sent a shiver up my spine, I was shocked and saddened at what had happened. I never had the pleasure of meeting Rob, but obviously knew of his legendary standing in the Skyline tuning world.

Deepest condolences to Robs family and friends, the other lady killed and her friends and family too.

I wish Harry a speedy recovery and look forward to hearing that he will be OK.

There is a small thread over on Skyline Owners Club Although Rob did not frequent the forum, he was well known and respected and the club adds their condolences.

R.I.P. Rob.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I have to say a few words about this thread:

First I have never met TweenieRob or Harry, but it was a delight to chat do them on the forum, from time to time and most of all learning from them and being entertained by their input to this site.:smokin:

On another note I have been very surprised to see so many peoples from the Skyline scene and the motorsports scene in general, giving so many kind and honoring words in to this thread and on other forums.

It makes me proud to be part of the scene, the GTR world and to be a member on this board.

Thanks for everthing TweenieRob, you have accomplished and shared with so many peeps in the scene, the prove that we all come together here , now, is that you live on inside our memories and hearts.

Most sincere regards to everyone out there who shares with us these moments of friendship, passion and honor.

In the hope that Harry recovers quick and that we can also reach out to him and the families involved in this terrible tragedy.

from japan
Chris


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I never got my "TweenieRob Mapped" sticker, but I know under the bonnet and in my heart that guy was a genius and BEUT (and my pocket) are a lot better for it ! 

Maybe I should etch TweenieRob Mapped along the side of the car.


----------



## darkfire_uk (Sep 17, 2009)

as i have only been on the forum about a month i never had the chance to meet with such a legend in the skyline community, my loss..

i have read loads of post now and what a guy Rob must have been and how many peoples lives he touched.

my condolences go out to all involved and hope Harry makes a full speedy recovery..

R.I.P. Rob


Leigh


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I went to see his wife, Rox yesterday and she really helped me. She was very strong and talked to me about things, whilst I stood a blubbering mess. She has her family with her and is genuinely touched by the tributes being made. 
A very beautiful couple. Again, I was made to feel like a friend rather than a customer.
A very very sad day 

I am very pleased that my car now proudly shows TR Racing as the badge on the spark plug cover. A gift from Rob about two weeks ago.


----------



## Dreadless (Feb 19, 2008)

Would it be an idea to send flowers as a group? I know it's a very small gesture, but I know from first hand experience how touched you can feel by something like that.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*Tweenierob*

Just heard this terrible news!

I only had the pleasure of meeting Rob once.

My condolences to his family and close friends

It sounds as though he will be greatly missed.

Rest in peace Rob

Mark


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

A friend of mine, Bash, would like me to add to this thread, his experience with Tweenie a few years ago, before he was a household name. He saw an advert for an exhaust for his Impreza P1 advertised by Tweenie...He went to meet him at his house, where he was greeted by "ello mate, are you Bash". My mate brought the exhaust off Rob and said "all i need is to find a garage to get it fitted". Rob said "Hold on a moment mate". Went into his house, came out with a car jack & spanner & proceeded to fit the exhaust right there in the street! Bash asks Rob what wants for fitting the exhaust, the reply was "don't be silly mate". Two weeks later, Rob rings my mate "Ello Bash mate, how's the exhaust doing". 

Legend indeed.


----------



## kart_man (Oct 3, 2002)

Shockingly sad news. I haven't spoken to Rob for a few years, and knew him from my Subaru days, but he couldn't have done more to help with his advice and knowledge. Irreplaceable. 
Rest in peace Rob and condolences to the friends and families of both victims.

Dave


----------



## M3Ni (Sep 2, 2006)

Truly shocked to hear this terrible news.

I never met Rob, however, from reading his posts on this forum and reading about the great things he has achieved in our community, really shows the impact he has made during his time with us. 
From reading the messages on this thread I have also learnt he was also a genuinely nice guy. 

Few people achieve the status and admiration Rob did in his very short time with us and he truly deserves the "legend" status he has been associated with :bowdown1:

My sincerest condolences go out to all those involved.

RIP Rob.

Harry, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

R.I.P rob, you will be missed 
My day at TR Racing earlier this year will never be forgoten as with the 30th of this month when i was looking forward to coming down and spending yet another memerable day at the unit! 
condolences go to all involved,
rest in peace dude

Wayne (blue 32) james (black rx7)


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Im in complete shock to say the least. I found out last night and have not slept a wink. Rob was one of the nicest and genuine guys i have met. I even had the pleasure of attending Autosalon with him and my mate harry a few years back and thats when i realised how much of a genious this guy really was. 
Rob wherever you are, you still owe me for the upgrade i got us on the BA flight to Tokyo so save a seat for me wherever you are.

My sincerest condolances to Roxy and both families as well as the other victim

Harry pls make a speedy recovery and fingers crossed the boys will maintain and carry on Robs legacy.

RIP dude

Gerry


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

My condolences to all who are grieving. I never met Rob, but after reading all the posts i get a strong idea of what kind of person he was. RIP.


----------



## craftymonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I met Rob a couple of times, at a show and when he worked his 'magic' on my car ... I dont post on the forum much, but read alot... without a doubt his presence will be missed and my condolances go out to all involved at this time. RIP Rob

I wish Harry a full recovery...
God Bless


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

I only found out this afternoon. Only met him a couple of times when he worked on my car and found him a genuine guy you could trust. 
A sad loss to all Skyline owners, but a much bigger loss to his family and close friends!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Gez said:


> Harry pls make a speedy recovery and fingers crossed the boys will maintain and carry on Robs legacy.



ill echo that!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Never met rob, but not heard a bad word about the man, such a sad time for all affected... met harry about 3 week ago in harlow when he got some parts off me, top man and hope he recovers well.
my heartfelt condolences go out to robs family and also to the family of the poor lady who also lost her life.


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

I found out on Sunday but have not really been able to think of words that do the man justice though like many i only met him a couple of times one of which being spending the day at TRRacing while Rob worked his magic on my car. The day was fraught with setbacks like the ccard machine not working and me ending up driving back to nottingham with 620bhp and no power steering as the belt had frayed so badly we had to cut it before i set off, yet true to his word he replaced the bearings in the pump free of charge a few of weeks later and i left that day feeling like i was a friend and had been for years. Such is the affect he had on people. 

Simply....... gutting. 

My thoughts are with the families and friends of all involved in this tragic event and to Harry, get well soon cos i reckon Justin needs you too buddy. 

Privledged to have met and still have something to remember you by Rob.

RIP


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

It has taken me until now to get my thoughts together about this tragic situation, I have been blown away since Saturday night at the GTROC AGM when we got word.

I have had to read this thread in bits as I get too choked up. :bawling:

I first met Rob 5 years ago through my brother as both him and Rob were Impreza owners. Despite only being a part time tuner at the time, he worked wonders on my Bros car and we have been friends ever since.

I have spent the past few days, and thought of him at least every hours, but it still doesn't make sense to me. I can only see him coming bounding over to me, with that spring in his step and a big smile, to say hi, where ever we were.



In the words of Pink Floyd; 'Shine on You Crazy Diamond' !!! (That song was so written for you). :bawling: :sadwavey:

RIP Dude. :smokin:





Please bounce back soon Harry and contiune the great work of TR.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

never met the man, but the way he was regarded on here, makes me think he was a legend, my thoughts echo everyone elses, RIP


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

I only got to speak to rob a few times over the phone, he gave me some great advice on what path to take next with the gtr. It saddens me so much that i will never get the pleasure of meeting him or have him working on my car. 
My thoughts are with all his family and friends as I'm sure someone of Robs caliber will have gone to a much better place.

RIP tweenierob

Dave.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

same as Scott, it has taken me until tonight to comment after reading the news on here on Saturday night before the forum closed.
Obviously I am sad that Rob is gone and hope Harry makes a speedy recovery but something that happened on Saturday night flicked back into my memory tonight. 
Just as I sat in my car in the car park about to leave the AGM, I had a strange feeling that I have not had for a long time. The feeling in your stomach that you get when you think something is going to happen. The feeling that you get that tells you not to do one more lap at a track, (the last one when you crash the car) and to pack up and go home.
Taking note of the feeling I drove home 'briskly' but without taking unnecessary risks, just in case. May be nothing but of course when I got home I went straight onto the forum and read the bad news:bawling:
Just wanted to put those thoughts up.
Only met Rob a few times but he was one of those likeable fellows


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

soggy said:


> A friend of mine, Bash, would like me to add to this thread, his experience with Tweenie a few years ago, before he was a household name. He saw an advert for an exhaust for his Impreza P1 advertised by Tweenie...He went to meet him at his house, where he was greeted by "ello mate, are you Bash". My mate brought the exhaust off Rob and said "all i need is to find a garage to get it fitted". Rob said "Hold on a moment mate". Went into his house, came out with a car jack & spanner & proceeded to fit the exhaust right there in the street! Bash asks Rob what wants for fitting the exhaust, the reply was "don't be silly mate". Two weeks later, Rob rings my mate "Ello Bash mate, how's the exhaust doing".
> 
> Legend indeed.


Gotta love people like that, its always good to know there are people like that out there - and very sad when you lose one


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

FUDR33GTR said:


> Any update on Harry?


details will be posted here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126174-fatal-accident-information-harry.html


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

thanks John for the update....


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

RIP Rob


----------



## tony.m (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,
I have come on to the forum as I felt the need to express my Condolences to everyone that knew the people involved in the accident.
My wife and myself were there at the time of the accident and it has been on my mind ever since. We both tried very hard to help those that needed helping, but we could only do so much. 
I stayed with Nissan right up to when the emergency services arrived while my wife tried to help out with the other car.

If somebody on here knows any of the family members of anyone involved, please could you pass on my condolences and tell them that we are thinking of them all at this difficult time.
And I wish a speedy recovery to Harry.

Tony.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

THANKYOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS TONY


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you very very much with helping as good samaritans with the likes of you and your wife are really hard to come by, your kind words are duely noted and very much appreciate. Thank you on behalf of the Gallagher family and Rob's friends.

I'll also pass on the message to Harry when I see him tomorrow.

Regards,

George


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

tony.m said:


> Hi,
> I have come on to the forum as I felt the need to express my Condolences to everyone that knew the people involved in the accident.
> My wife and myself were there at the time of the accident and it has been on my mind ever since. We both tried very hard to help those that needed helping, but we could only do so much.
> I stayed with Nissan right up to when the emergency services arrived while my wife tried to help out with the other car.
> ...



Thank you Tony.


----------



## Oggy (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi all

I just thought I'd show my face to say that Rob's infectious enthusasm for anything with an engine extended well beyond the hallowed circles of Skyline tuning.

I well remember Rob's face when he took my little Italian scrabble-wagon (Fiat Coupe 20vt) out for a spin after its first mapping session. He came back, with his trademark wide grin, and said something like

"f*********kin 'ell - that's sweeeet"

I took this as a compliment coming from someone who was used to rather more power than my 400bhp. I don't know whether he told all of his customers that their cars were good, but when I asked about a Skyline as my next car, he told me I'd need 550+ bhp to match the Coupe's pace and that [in his opinion] I shouldn't bother, as my little Fiat had impressed him so much. Whether it was just his attempt at making customers feel happy, or whether he genuinely meant it (which I suspect), it made me feel like he was interested in me and my car, not just my money.

As many of you will know, tuning isn't just a case of bolt the bits on, map it and leave it alone. My constant search for more power or cleaner idling led me to visit Perfect Touch on many more occasions (which in itself shows the "Rob-effect" - I was travelling a 360 mile round trip to have him play with my car).

However, my most touching moment was at Ten of the Best last year, when I won the FWD handling discipline - Rob made a point of finding me in the pits and congratulating me - he didn't have to (in fact I seem to recall he was actually rather busy working on "an old lemon" or something  ) but I'm pretty sure that he was inwardly quite proud that a car that he'd been involved with had done well.

I met him again on several occasions after that - he always took the time for a quick chat, even when he didn't have the time for a quick chat. I echo what other people have said - ten minutes with Rob and it was like you'd been his friend for life.

There are several other Coupe owners on the Fiat Coupe forum who have posted similar thoughts and recollections of their experiences of having Rob work on their car. The same theme keeps appearing - he was just everyone's mate.

So, from me and everyone else at the Fiat Coupe forum, our sincere condolences to his friends and family - we hope you can take some strength from the fact that Rob's influence and circle of friends was even wider than you thought possible. I for one would be honoured to attend any memorial drag race or cruise in Rob's honour (I don't suppose the word 'cruise' was in Rob's vocabulary, was it?) 

Also, although I've never met him, my thoughts are with Harry for a speedy and full recovery, and of course, lets not forget that another person lost their life in this tragedy - sincere condolences to the family and friends of the woman involved.


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

tony.m said:


> Hi,
> I have come on to the forum as I felt the need to express my Condolences to everyone that knew the people involved in the accident.
> My wife and myself were there at the time of the accident and it has been on my mind ever since. We both tried very hard to help those that needed helping, but we could only do so much.
> I stayed with Nissan right up to when the emergency services arrived while my wife tried to help out with the other car.
> ...


Thankyou for doing all you could, the world needs more people like you!

Barry


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thank you Tony, you are a true hero. Not everyone has the mindset or the will to stop and help those in need. You may very well have been the last person Rob saw, and he would have been grateful for your help - anyone would be.


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP 
get well soon harry

wardy


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

tony.m said:


> Hi,
> I have come on to the forum as I felt the need to express my Condolences to everyone that knew the people involved in the accident.
> My wife and myself were there at the time of the accident and it has been on my mind ever since. We both tried very hard to help those that needed helping, but we could only do so much.
> I stayed with Nissan right up to when the emergency services arrived while my wife tried to help out with the other car.
> ...


Thats one hell of a post, you never know you could have saved Harry's life, thanks for sharing that with us.

I hope harry gets well soon, RIP Tweenie, you can now show God himself how to tune a Skyline.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

tony.m said:


> Hi,
> I have come on to the forum as I felt the need to express my Condolences to everyone that knew the people involved in the accident.
> My wife and myself were there at the time of the accident and it has been on my mind ever since. We both tried very hard to help those that needed helping, but we could only do so much.
> I stayed with Nissan right up to when the emergency services arrived while my wife tried to help out with the other car.
> ...


I dont know what to say..........thanks for helpin out dude. I'm sure the big guy will be watchin over u. And i'm possitive Harry would love to meet you when hes better.
Peeps like you make the world a better place


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

tony.m said:


> Hi,
> I have come on to the forum as I felt the need to express my Condolences to everyone that knew the people involved in the accident.
> My wife and myself were there at the time of the accident and it has been on my mind ever since. We both tried very hard to help those that needed helping, but we could only do so much.
> I stayed with Nissan right up to when the emergency services arrived while my wife tried to help out with the other car.
> ...


thank you soo much for all you did. the comfort you must have provided just being there in my opinion makes you worthy of a medal, like someone else said you may have saved harrys life, for that i would like to shake your hand. please thank your wife also.

kev


----------



## tony.m (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys,
there were other people helping out on scene besides us, but the people that did all the hard work were the guys from the emergency services. we just did what we could do, which wasn't much, apart from trying to comfort and support.
I just wanted the families to know that they were not alone and there were people trying to help.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Comfort and support is just as important, thank you.

RIP TR and condolences to all involved. Get well soon Harry.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

tony.m said:


> Guys,
> there were other people helping out on scene besides us, but the people that did all the hard work were the guys from the emergency services. we just did what we could do, which wasn't much, apart from trying to comfort and support.
> I just wanted the families to know that they were not alone and there were people trying to help.


Tony,

It obviously took you some effort finding this place. I just wanted to say thanks for taking the time out to register here and tell us this, it's really appreciated.

Cem K.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

I’ve been trying to post something on this thread for ages, but no words will describe how I’m feeling, I can’t even read the whole of this thread without crying, been trying for days.





To one of my closest friends, I miss you already, I miss our long phone chats, I miss your guidance, I miss your advice, You’ve been there by my side when I was going through a whole lot of personal stuff, constantly calling to see if I’m alright.
I miss that “ellllooo maaaaaaaate”, I’ll miss you calling me on my birthday and singing it out loud, I’ll miss our laughs and even when you shout at me when I do something wrong, I’ll miss your words of strength before I go on a track, I’ll miss your words of reassurance when things don’t go my way like when you were by me with the whole issue of my son…

I should of taken your offer of coming over to cheer me up on Friday, I should of parked up and had a chat when you called me up on Saturday instead of saying I’ll call you that night, last week we should of gone for that drink instead of postponing it till this week.
There is so much I wished we did, should of done and wanted to do…I never thought it will end so soon but I am one of the luckiest people in the world not only because we met up or shared a few drinks but most importantly because you thought of me as a close friend.

I promise Lauren will be looked after and I will always remember you Tweenie. 
The Legend, The “Daddy”,
I will never forget you dude.
Love you man.



(I can imagine you calling me a pussy right now and telling me to take this gay shit outside…I’d do anything to have you back with us and I’ve bought you a box of fosters because I’ve finished the box upstairs in the fridge…sry mate)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful words mo i feel your pain.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

As this is so hard to wright my memories of rob will allways be the friend that gave me my first experience of a ride in a very powerful GTR i had the biggest smile on my face  that thought of him will stay in my heart forever.

R.I.P TO THE ONE AND ONLY TWEENIE ROB


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Mo i nearly cried reading that post . . . . . . 



Tony thanks very much for stopping and helping out! As echoed by many others it is a very noble thing to do and i know it wont go forgotten.

Thank you for coming on here and informing us and passing on your regards, im positive it will be relayed to Harry and everyone else and without a doubt they would have appreciated you being there.


A side word, Justin man, if you ever need a hand with anything feel free to let me know will happily help you out. (i know you can turn on a computer these days  )


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

simplymo said:


> I’ve been trying to post something on this thread for ages, but no words will describe how I’m feeling, I can’t even read the whole of this thread without crying, been trying for days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bawling:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Such a sad day, just read all 28 pages and still can´t believe whats happened.

Hope Harry improves speedily,and thougts and best wishes go out to all those other poor souls affected by these terrible events.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been trying to post something within this topic for the past few days now but the right words just don't seem to arrive with me.
As a new member of the forum I'm still in the process of getting to know people and working out who's who. One thing that was clear from the start was that no matter where I looked on the forum I'd see TR Racing or Tweenie Rob somewhere, whether it be in posts or in members' avatar's and even signatures. It was pretty damn clear right from the get go that this "Tweenie Rob" fella was a highly respected guy for what he did from a business point of view, to how he was with people and to the lengths he went to help people out. I have never met or spoken with Tweenie Rob but I can respect how I think he was and what personality he had from what people have said throughout this topic and from the other posts I have read through.

I feel that it is an enormous loss, and I honestly wish I could have met the man himself as he sounds like one hell of a bloke! :thumbsup:

My sincere condolences to Rob's friends, family and to everyone that knew him, also to the friends and family of the other woman involved.

I also want to wish Harry a speedy and full recovery, I hope you're back on your feet in no time!

May Rob RIP,

Regards

James


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

tony.m said:


> Guys,
> there were other people helping out on scene besides us, but the people that did all the hard work were the guys from the emergency services. we just did what we could do, which wasn't much, apart from trying to comfort and support.
> I just wanted the families to know that they were not alone and there were people trying to help.




What a fantastic chap. Thank you for everything Tony this means a huge amount to alot of the chaps on here.
Take Care.


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

I've just come over from the scoobynet forum to pay my respects to Rob, Nicola (the other driver), speedy recovery to Harry and my thoughts are with Justin as well as the friends and families of all concerned.
I was lucky enough to have Rob and the TR racing boys work their magic on my scooby and am still in shock after this tragic news. Not only was Rob the Don at his game, he, as its been mentioned before, made you feel like you'd been friends forever, always willing to go out of his way for you. 
When I arrived to pick up my car Rob was just leaving to go somewhere, he saw me and jumped back out of his beemer and took me out in my car to go over the work he'd done, telling me as i eyed the new avc-r, " don't touch it, i've set it up perfect" then with a big smile on his face said " it's spot on". 
It's not often you meet people like Rob, I feel like i'm one of the lucky ones and quite proud of the decals on the side of my car.


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been watching this thread grow as an "outsider" to the skyline world (being an owner of a "broken-sounding engine") and wasn't sure whether to post on here or not. Hope people don't mind but I decided to in the end because I wanted to say, a part of what made Rob so great was his enthusiasm for anything that had four wheels. Whether your ride was a skyline, scoob, evo, mr2, 200sx or even a scrabbler he'd always encourage everyone to tune anything they had without bias for what it was ... well ... mostly ... otherwise he'd tell you to sell it and buy a skyline!  His passion for what he did combined with, just the person that he was, made it impossible not to be happily infected by the tuning bug and drawn into his world.

Seven of us laid flowers at the scene last night and as we all stood there with our own thoughts it occurred to me just how far Rob's influence and notoriety had traveled. Several of the lads standing there with me were barely out of their teens. The Legend has managed to travel not just across the world but even harder, across age generations. I hope this won't sound cheesy but to many, particularly in his local area he was every bit the Legend and Hero everyone is talking about. A man that was respected and envied (in a good way) by a lot of guys whether they were the lads just coming into the tuning scene having grown out of Halfords mods or, the ones that were already in the scene and were considering selling their kidneys to pay for a bigger turbo ... usually with Rob's encouragement!  

He lived a life most of us could only dream of and the signature on his profile here really does say what it was all about for him - "Widebody 200mph 9second RB30 I LOVE MY JOB!"



Your locals will miss you mate ... All of us hope the racing's good where you are :')

R.I.P. Tweenierob


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

:nervous: My Gtr's with TR Racing as I type & has been there a few months, having a forged, 'more' power rebuild :clap:

After many phone calls & PM's with spec, parts involved etc to various tuners/garages, I made the decision to ensure my car went to TR
I managed to speak to Rob one Saturday, shortly after deciding - he was at an Evo Track day (well, somebody has to he said.. LOL) 

I can't get it down there to you dude (about 100 miles away) due to work comitments I said to Rob over the phone - 
'no probs mate' he said - we'll come & get it then...? er...ok..nice1 I replied!

I spent the next few days feeling like a little boy the night before Christmas & a rainy summers afternoon later, got a call from Harry saying him & Justin were 20 mins away from my house to collect the car and shot over to meet them, we all shook hands, Justin & Harry were so carefull taking the car cover off, asking me how I usually fold it (normally I just pulled it off off & put it in the shed :nervous off the car went, followed by the purple beast driven by Justin  - got a PM from Harry shortly after saying alls well & it's in the workshop

Everything felt so right, trust, TR Racing's customer service, their background history, the communication & professionalism - I have never felt so safe & sound watching my pride & joy driving off that day considering i'd only just met the 2 guy's , don't know what I'm trying to say really..:shy:

TR Racing - I salute you - one of a kind - you will shine through & be remembered forever

Sometimes no words can be of comfort from anyone but a comfort to me in my own similar loss 4 years ago

'To live in hearts we leave behind
is not to die'

Rob - I so wish I'd been fortunate enough to have met you in the flesh mate & shook you by the hand 

It will make me very proud for my car to wear the TR Racing emblem when it comes out of your workshop
To Rob's Family & close ones - your blokes a legend :thumbsup:

Harry - get well soon :thumbsup:- you have to as i would considder it my privalige to come see you, Justin & all the Family

Jon


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What shocking shocking news, I only heard about this tragedy this evening. I met Rob a couple of times on circuit and found him to be a really nice guy which I know is stating the obvious given such a huge outpouring of emotion here. My thoughts go out to his family and all those who knew Rob and to the family of the girl who also tragically died in the accident...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2008)

*I miss you*

hi peeps

everyone on here knows i dont do computers or spelling for that matter.
but i have read this thread countless times and balled my eyes also as many.
sat night i lost my cousen, my business partner and my best friend.
no one will ever know how much i miss him and what i am feeling.
something you could never describe.
rob was more than a legend at what he did, he was "the daddy"
rob you may be gone mate but never ever forgotten.
love you for ever.......and always
working with has changed my life forever and could never be replaced.

buy mate c you soon

also people whos cars are at the workshop bare with me they will get done
rob wouldnt have it any other way

justin from TR RACING


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Justin, thank you for being there. You're going to have to be strong, stronger than most us could ever be. Strong for Harry right now. Many, many thanks for posting.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thank yu for sharing your thoughts Justin. You have been great to all those around you and I know the others are really proud of how well you've coped these last few days. Stay strong and take each moment as it comes, the good moments and the bad. Savour the good and work through the bad and remember Rob is with you at every step of the way


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

R.I.P Rob. Was nice to meet you briefly. Condolences to all.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm totally lost for words.... R.I.P dude...


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P Rob you will be missed


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Despite not having met the man, its obvious Rob has touched so many lives in such a positive way. This thread is evidence of an incredible legacy and heart felt loss. 
Condolences to all who have been impacted by this tragedy and best wishes to Harry for a speedy recovery.
Mike


----------



## vicsell (Oct 21, 2009)

hi,i would like to pass on my deepest condolencies to all parties involved in the tragic events of last saturday.
i have only known rob justin and harry for a short while since tr racing opened in harlow but i would like to echo the many comments made here that i found rob to be one of the most genuine people ive ever met,i will miss his witty banter that always put a smile on my face and the fact that he would always take time for a chat or to help out even though he was flat out busy himself.
rob,you will be sorely missed and always remembered as a friend not just a customer.
our thoughts are with you justin,
get well soon harry.
from danny and all at vicsell autobody.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Sad news T_T
I had heard about TweenieRob, "the legend" here and his death will be a big lost for all his family, friends and GT-R community 
Rest in piece Rob and condolences to his family.

Wishing Harry a speedy recovery


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> hi peeps
> 
> everyone on here knows i dont do computers or spelling for that matter.
> but i have read this thread countless times and balled my eyes also as many.
> ...


A very touching first post on here, and so obviously straight from the heart and beautifully written if I may say.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hi peeps
> 
> everyone on here knows i dont do computers or spelling for that matter.
> but i have read this thread countless times and balled my eyes also as many.
> ...



Good luck Justin & keep being strong mate, we all know this is an extremely difficult time for you :thumbsup:

Davy


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

stay strong Justin we are all here for you mate. Amar


----------



## WJB (Apr 22, 2009)

RIP Rob 

So sorry to hear this news, I've never posted on here but I had been to TR Racing quite a few times this year as they serviced tuned and mapped my Evo 8

Rob was such a nice bloke, always had time for a chat and give advice, and his work was second to none.

He will be sorely missed...

Be strong Justin mate, and get well soon Harry.

Wes


----------



## dragonevo (May 15, 2008)

RIP once again Tweenie!


My R32 GTR tributes to you in forza...


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Been at a loss for words ever since Saturday. Still cannot believe it 

It's obvious the impact he has had on so many life’s by reading all the heartfelt messages on here! Reading them, writing this, still has a huge lump in my throat and I didn't know him half as well, as some of you guys.

My thoughts go out to all you, Robs family, Justin, mick etc & the also the other lady that was involved family. keep strong it's what he would pray for! 

RIP Rob :bowdown1:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn ....  

RIP


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> hi peeps
> 
> everyone on here knows i dont do computers or spelling for that matter.
> but i have read this thread countless times and balled my eyes also as many.
> ...


nice one man, that must have been so hard to write. i know you will carry the garage on and make rob proud. as per my text, if theres anything i can do to help, just let me know.

kev


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hi peeps
> 
> everyone on here knows i dont do computers or spelling for that matter.
> but i have read this thread countless times and balled my eyes also as many.
> ...


Welcome to the forum at long last pal :thumbsup: Best first post ever and remember I am only a phone call away when you need a hand. Stick in mate.

George


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

So very sad to hear about this  My condolences to all the friends and families involved.

Rest in peace Rob.

I hope Harry makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Slickcat (Oct 22, 2009)

*We love you Rob, Rest Now Tweenie.*

I was lucky to have known Rob for a few years.

When I first met Rob I thought “what a tall drink of water”, cheeky grin, funny walk, (even funnier run and something so calm/soothing about his whole demeaner.

The more I got to know him and his work I thought to myself this man has a very special talent/gift to produce what he does so well with meticulous detail. 
Every project had special thought and individual attention by him so each car was given a unique personality in how it performed. Never the same.

As a person, his calmer was unreal… even when he was not finding the right answers to resolve a problem he would not get like most of us, frustrated, but he would simply “hmm” and quietly try something else.

He had a lot of time for you, to listen to you, make you feel that he cares and he really did.

For me I can still hear his laugh… I would come out with something gross or funny and his mouth would open wide followed by this quite unique, deep laugh/chuckle that was quite infection because I wanted to keep him laughing just to see and hear him. So I could bustup at him!

There were many late nights spent together with Rob, Justin, Harry, Tony and Slick, toiling through the night to produce something beautiful….. 

Beautiful is a word I can only personally describe Rob as, because that’s what he was in every way....

Rest now Friend, you will be deeply missed by so many of us…

Harry please get well soon, I know you are making progress and will continue to do as each day goes by. I also know you want me to finish telling you the poop-poop story..

Justin,,,,,EVERYDAY, SLICK and TONY need i say more.

My thoughts to all family’s involved.

Slick, *TR RACING* Night Shift.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

tragic RIP Rob


----------



## loz.p/ginge!! (Oct 23, 2009)

I,ve jst become a member on here so i could pay my respects to ROB G i only new him for a few months but for the months i did no him i got to no that he was devoted to his work and helping others he was a man that touched so many peoples hearts in so many diffrent ways. He was an insparation to many and will be sadly missed by thousands. May he rest in peace and let the legend live on. You will never be forgotton mate R.I.P TWEENIE ROB THE LEGEND. I would also like to give my condolances to his family and his many friends, and Justin if u read this keep your keep your chin up mate and remember the good times you had together and hope to see u soon. Harry make a full recovery mate and ill no doubt see you in a couple of weeks time, also condolences to nikalas family and friends.

loz....

R.I.P (TWEENIE ROB ALWAYS MISSED NEVER FORGOTTEN)


----------



## Very white R33 (Oct 22, 2009)

*A great loss .*

I still cant believe this has happened . Every time I think of it I well up . He will be missed by every one who knew him . He did me so many favours , he was always happy to see me , he always had time for me , he didnt only talk about cars he loved his football too , he always asked " Hows the kids " he was a TRUE GENTLEMAN . Im proud to have met him and been able to call him a friend . I shed a tear every day to and from work as I have to pass TR Racing and where it al happend . Remember " ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG ". R.I.P. Rob Always your friend Paul.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Shocking news.

RIP Rob, condolences to all involved. I wish a speedy recovery to Lamb also. I was hoping to meet him one day, this is a massive loss not only to the tuning world but, i'm sure, but to everybody that new him.


----------



## Crusty Demon (Aug 23, 2005)

So Sad, RIP Rob.

Steve


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Just seen this, very sad news.

RIP and condolences to family and friends.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

My condolences to family and everyone close to him
RIP

Tim


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP and condolences to everyone involved
Been reading this thread over the last week and wasnt sure what to say really, still not, but wanted to say something. I just think that we live in a very unfair world.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't believe it's been a week !

Just got back from laying some flowers/pics for you Rob, sorry it took so long but Suzy wanted to come and pay her respects too.

Miss you man 

G.


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

hey all

i know this might seem a strange thing to post but i see some of you have rob's date of birth wrong, it's the 18th of march 1978, i have no idea why rob put it down as 1977, only he knows that 

rox x


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

lol good ol' rob


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Roxzan said:


> hey all
> 
> i know this might seem a strange thing to post but i see some of you have rob's date of birth wrong, it's the 18th of march 1978, i have no idea why rob put it down as 1977, only he knows that
> 
> rox x


Ha ha,,,, may be just like us old buggers we want to be younger then we are....:clap:

Just a thought!!!!.......................Just looked at that again and he said he is older than he is...........................................................strange!!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

torra said:


> Ha ha,,,, may be just like us old buggers we want to be younger then we are....:clap:
> 
> Just a thought!!!!.......................Just looked at that again and he said he is older than he is...........................................................strange!!!


I'm guessing Rob being a smart guy didn't want to put his actual DOB on a public forum. I know i don't


----------



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

so sad

RIP


----------



## Money (Jul 20, 2005)

Ive been away and only just found out about this. Absolutely gutted.

Rob was a true legend. I was only up there about 3 weeks ago messing about with Rob and my little girl.

Rob, you will be truely missed. We were only talking about how we used to play around with the scoobs in your back garden and how things have changed.

And you never used to like the fact that little Lauren used to like sitting in my scoob instead of yours! 

Im completely shocked and have no idea what to say.

Justin, Rox, Lauren & family, if you need anything, Im on the other line
TR Racing, if you need me Im there

Roberto my friend, you will never be forgotten


----------



## Mobilcepet (Apr 22, 2009)

.... So sorry, I can feel the atmosphere... RIP


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have now started a new thread outlining how we propose to raise money for Lauren and to donate on behalf of the other people involved in this terrible accident. If you would like to donate, the details can be found in this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126456-information-those-who-knew-tweenierob.html

or if you wish to go direct to the shop then please do so using this link to take you straight to the shop

Thank you


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I've just seen this terrible news and I'm totally gutted for all those concerned. 

Harry, get well soon mate, best wishes.

Rob, I liked your style mate. Sleep well big fella, you'll be hugely missed by many, many people. God bless.

Nickola, RIP.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you everyone who made mine and robs life living...
me and rob enjoyed making peoples skyline life happy.
we built up a customer base in a year that other tuners couldnt in 10 years.
we worked hours in aweek that most wouldnt in a month just to make sure customers was happy and out racing.
we even fixed and sorted other tuners and competitors cars to get them eady because they was on the other side of the globe.
me and rob lived skylines and in robs case died skylines.....
how many people could say they come close to that just so there customers left happy ??? as i said before meeand rob was more than cousens, business partners or best mates he was like my big bro.... 
i miss him more than any one will ever know.

me and rob was booked in for a tattoo friday gone obviously rob didnt make it but i still went and now have a masive portrate of him on my upper arm that says "GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTEN"

LOVE ALWAYS BRO...

JUSTIN


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Massive respect Justin and I'm really glad to see you're staying so strong.

Rob always used to say how proud of you he was and its easy to understand why.

I know you've heard it many times now but if there's anything I can do to help, just let me know mate.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Like Matt said Justin, were ALL here for you dude.
Was real good to hear from u last nite. Stay strong my friend.

Everbody that knows u guys and the excellent work and customer service you provided will understand exactly wot u have achieved in the last year. MASSIVE RESPECT for that mate i've seen it with my own eyes and couldn't belive the dedication, blood, sweat, tears and stupidly late nights u put in into your work, your life. Nuf said BIG RESPECT dude :thumbsup:


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thank you everyone who made mine and robs life living...
> me and rob enjoyed making peoples skyline life happy.
> we built up a customer base in a year that other tuners couldnt in 10 years.
> we worked hours in aweek that most wouldnt in a month just to make sure customers was happy and out racing.
> ...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thank you everyone who made mine and robs life living...
> me and rob enjoyed making peoples skyline life happy.
> we built up a customer base in a year that other tuners couldnt in 10 years.
> we worked hours in aweek that most wouldnt in a month just to make sure customers was happy and out racing.
> ...




dude for someone that doesnt do computers or writing much youve managed to write 2 heart wrenching posts, i can feel your sadness in your writing, i can only imagine how much you must hurt inside. stay strong man. P.S youve both made my skyline life happy

kev


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> thank you everyone who made mine and robs life living...
> me and rob enjoyed making peoples skyline life happy.
> we built up a customer base in a year that other tuners couldnt in 10 years.
> we worked hours in aweek that most wouldnt in a month just to make sure customers was happy and out racing.
> ...


Mate without you, Rob and TR racing, my Skyline journey would have ended years ago, because i know i can trust you and count on your help when ever needed is the reason why i still have and enjoy my car and is why my brother now has a skyline and there is only one tuner he can envisage ever maintaining it. (long live the bucket) There has been no other tuner that I have used previously that has come close to the level of advise and reassuarance i have got from you. 

One love and chin up.


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

alkesh_inc said:


> Mate without you, Rob and TR racing, my Skyline journey would have ended years ago, because i know i can trust you and count on your help when ever needed is the reason why i still have and enjoy my car and is why my brother now has a skyline and there is only one tuner he can envisage ever maintaining it. (long live the bucket) There has been no other tuner that I have used previously that has come close to the level of advise and reassuarance i have got from you.
> 
> One love and chin up.


my brother does not lie they only reason i have a skyline (the bucket) now is because of you guys!

keep you head up juss.
Amar


----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

Justin when I heard I was broken mate and I can't imagine the pain/hurt you and the family are going through but it will get better over time mate, in the meantime we are all behind you... stay strong and forever hold your memories of Rob close to your heart and he will be by your side in spirit.

Rox, Lauren is very lucky to have someone as strong as you by her side... they say pain eases with time so please stay strong and as echoed by many if you/Justin/Harry need anything we are here.

Yas


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Justin:
The fact you come here to spell out how you feel and how much this is hurting does I hope help in some way with the healing process. It will take time and it will take the support of those around you. The people on this forum are all part of that big family and will always be here to support you. Keep strong and remember that we are all there for you


----------



## Money (Jul 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> thank you everyone who made mine and robs life living...
> me and rob enjoyed making peoples skyline life happy.
> we built up a customer base in a year that other tuners couldnt in 10 years.
> we worked hours in aweek that most wouldnt in a month just to make sure customers was happy and out racing.
> ...


Great post Justin

Love the tattoo as well and cant wait to see that.

I used to say to Rob "I may not see you all the time, but you are always around you little sh*t".

Its the same now. He is still around up to his usual antics! :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> thank you everyone who made mine and robs life living...
> me and rob enjoyed making peoples skyline life happy.
> we built up a customer base in a year that other tuners couldnt in 10 years.
> we worked hours in aweek that most wouldnt in a month just to make sure customers was happy and out racing.
> ...



As much as everyone knew Rob for being such an amazing Person,Mapper and the one always ready to help anyone, just remember there was also some one else in the back of that garage building the amazing engine's that wore the TR Racing badge and that was YOU.:bowdown1:

Dont ever forget that, you are just as talented as he was in your own way and he has given you a hell of alot of knowlege in the time you 2 shared, hell he taught me things in the last 6 months ive been around the workshop that i would never have learned anywere, also i have learned alot from you when ive been around helping you.:thumbsup:

You know im always there for you and have been for both of you for as long as ive known you guys.

I already miss the late nights we used to do at the workshop(Midnight Motors)...lol, but hope there are more to come.(hopefully your missus wont read the last bit) 

Be strong mate and you have no idea how proud Rob was of you, and how much prouder he would be in time to come.

Rob R.I.P mate,Maybe gone but i will never forget you for as long as i live.

Tony
(The Apprentice)


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

M19 GTR said:


> As much as everyone knew Rob for being such an amazing Person,Mapper and the one always ready to help anyone, just remember there was also some one else in the back of that garage building the amazing engine's that wore the TR Racing badge and that was YOU.:bowdown1:
> 
> Dont ever forget that, you are just as talented as he was in your own way and he has given you a hell of alot of knowlege in the time you 2 shared, hell he taught me things in the last 6 months ive been around the workshop that i would never have learned anywere, also i have learned alot from you when ive been around helping you.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, well said mate, brilliant post:thumbsup: hope yr cool anyway dude?


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

/\ /\ Completely second this /\ /\

I had a number of chats with Rob when we were driving from A-B and I said I loved the feeling all three of you at TR gave me that my car was in completely safe hands. He was very proud of you, Harry and Justin, and said as much in the many conversations we had on the subject. 
You guys are great - my car is STILL not going anywhere else for work.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

Im totally shell shocked by this news. 

I have been away from the forum for a while. 

My thoughts go out to Robs family and friends.

Rob was an absolute legend and will never be replaced.

RIP Rob.

Ben.


----------



## liner33 (Feb 4, 2009)

i have been following this thread for the past few days, as i had been away for a few weeks. i was shocked by the bad news. i only met rob twice, recently on one of his mc'donald fueled trips to holland. 
i have to say he was a very nice man. i had one good chat with him and he talked about the guys at tr racing with such passion.
i just want to say im deeply sorry for all yer losses regarding rob.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

RIP Tweenierob. Never knew you, have seen a lot of your cars, and were highly respected worldwide.

I'll leave a couple big streaks of rubber for you.....


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Very condolences to his family.
RIP Rob and Nicola...:sadwavey:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

two weeks today ...... still thinking of you ......

take care of yourself im gonna meet you again :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

skyjuice said:


> two weeks today ...... still thinking of you ......
> 
> take care of yourself im gonna meet you again :thumbsup:


mate it was 2 weeks yesterday.

take care

kev


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been off the forums for a while, so only just seen this thread.

Sincere condolences to the families.

Get better quickly Harry.

RIP Rob


----------



## gtr411 (Feb 6, 2008)

i,ve only just found out!........terrible, terrible news, heartfelt condolensces go out to his family and to all involved , your grief is ours ,your pain is ours, i only spoke to Rob and never got the chance to meet the legend, he's not gone ,he's not dead, he's now immortal.....long live the legend!.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I know a lot of people wish they could do something to help and also want to share their thoughts with others. We hope the convoy we have arranged is acceptable. details of which can be found here


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear All,

Now that Harry is out of hospital, we are closing these threads to direct users to Tribute Convoy.

We remind users not to speculate about the incident or any ongoing investigation. Any such threads or posts will be deleted.

We pass our condolences to the families of Rob and Nicola.

Thank You.

Admin


----------

